# Another way to get informations abt the others (long!!!!!!!)



## user2 (Apr 2, 2005)

F i r s t s
First best friend: 
First car: 
First kiss on the lips: 
First real kiss: 
First break-up: 
First screen name: 
First self purchased album: 
First funeral: 
First pets: 
First true love: 
First enemy: 
First big trip: 
First music you remember hearing in your house: 

l a s t s
Last car ride: 
Last kiss: 
Last good cry: 
Last movie seen: 
Last beverage drank: 
Last food consumed: 
Last crush: 
Last phone call: 
Last time showered: 
Last shoes worn: 
Last item bought: 
Last time scolded: 

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? 
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? 

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? 
02. any tattoos or piercing? 

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? 
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? 
03. what are you most scared of? 
04. what are you listening to right now? 
05. where do you want to get married? 
06. how many buddies are online right now? 
07. what would you change about yourself? 


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: 
02. food: 
04. girls' names: 
05. subjects in school: 
06. animals: 
07. sports: 
08. perfume: 
09. cologne: 

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? 
02. smoked? 
03. made yourself throw up? 
04. skinny dipped? 
05: been in love? 
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble?
07. pictured a crush naked? 
08. actually seen a crush naked? 
09. cried when someone died? 
10. lied? 
12. been rejected? 
13. rejected someone? 
14. used someone? 
15. done something you regret? 

c u r r e n t 
clothes: 
make-up: 
annoyance: 
smell: 
favorite artist: 
desktop: 

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: 
you imed: 

a r e | y o u
open minded: 
arrogant: 
interesting: 
moody: 
hardworking: 
healthy: 
attractive: 
bored: 
responsible: 
obsessed: 
angry: 
sad: 
disappointed: 
hyper: 
trusting: 
talkative: 
legal: 


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: 
slap: 
look like: 
talk to online: 

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: 
flowers or candy: 
tall or short: 
thick or thin: 
Long or short: 

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: 
all i need is: 
what do you notice on a person first: 
last person you danced with: 
worst question to ask: 
who makes you smile: 
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: 
who do you have a crush on: 

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: 
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: 
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: 
Wish you were younger: 

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 
of hearts i have broken: 
of guys i've kissed: 
of girls i've kissed: 
of continents i have lived on: 
of tight friends: 
of cds i own: 
__________________________________________________  ___________
F i r s t s
First best friend: Jenny (and she still is!)
First car: Ford Ka (Europe only but soooo cute!)
First kiss on the lips: Ryan
First real kiss: Robert
First break-up: Robert (*grrrr*)
First screen name: Figirl
First self purchased album: Backstreet Boys (dont kill me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
First funeral: my grandfather's
First pets: a goldfish who committed suicide by jumping out of the tank
First true love: MAC
First enemy: acne
First big trip: Mallorca
First music you remember hearing in your house: Queen

l a s t s
Last car ride: to the shopping mall and back with Jenny
Last kiss: dunno
Last good cry: singing Desree's "Kissing You"
Last movie seen: Hitch
Last beverage drank: does tea count?
Last food consumed: toast with strawberry jam
Last crush: Duncan (Blue)
Last phone call: with Everette
Last time showered: yesterday
Last shoes worn: my pink Pumas
Last item bought: MAC Eye Kohl in Rosemary & Thyme
Last time scolded: 2 days ago with my mother to see her doctor because of her aching neck

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? with Jenny, Steffi, Everette and Jaddi
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? no, I'm single and fabulous

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? MAC!!!
02. any tattoos or piercing? No but I'm thinking about a tiny Louis Vuitton-tattoo on my back

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? no and I never will
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? TIGI Catwalk Fashionista
03. what are you most scared of? churchyards, anything thats tinyier than a dollar
04. what are you listening to right now? Gwen Stefani's L.A.M.B. record
05. where do you want to get married? I dont care as long as it's the right person
06. how many buddies are online right now? 0
07. what would you change about yourself? my weight

f a v o r i t e s
01. color: yellow, green and anything thats bright and colourful
02. food: thai, italian, subway
04. girls' names: florine, poppy, daisy
05. subjects in school: pe, art
06. animals: pomeranians, tigers
07. sports: cricket, curling, dancing
08. perfume: Still by Jennifer Lopez, Gucci Rush Summer
09. cologne: ...

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? no
02. smoked? yes
03. made yourself throw up? no
04. skinny dipped? no
05: been in love? yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? yes
07. pictured a crush naked? yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



08. actually seen a crush naked? yes
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? yes
13. rejected someone? yes 
14. used someone? no
15. done something you regret? yes

c u r r e n t 
clothes: jeans and a shirt
make-up: none
annoyance: the smell of roasted meat in my appartment
smell: s. annoyance
favorite artist: Christina Aguilera, 50 Cent
desktop: Onederland's

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: my mother
you imed: a friend

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: sometimes
interesting: yes
moody: yes
hardworking: well......
healthy: yes I think so
attractive: maybe
bored: not right now
responsible: yes
obsessed: yes with MAC and LV
angry: yes because my freind doent show up
sad: no
disappointed: yes s. angry
hyper: hyper what?!
trusting: yes
talkative: yes
legal: yes

w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: the last guy who dumped me
slap: s. kill
look like: like Christina Aguilera with black hair
talk to online: all of my friends

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: coke
flowers or candy: flowers
tall or short: medium
thick or thin: medium
Long or short: medium

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: hyperactive
all i need is: my family and friends
what do you notice on a person first: eyes and teeth
last person you danced with: Jenny in the car
worst question to ask: are these your real glasses?
who makes you smile: my friends
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: a friend from high school (Malte!)
who do you have a crush on: Duncan (Blue)

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: YES!!
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: YES!!
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: no
wish you were younger: no, 20 is pretty good age

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: several
of hearts i have broken: dunno
of guys i've kissed: 7
of girls i've kissed: 3
of continents i have lived on: Europe
of tight friends: 6
of cds i own: too many


----------



## charms23 (Apr 2, 2005)

F i r s t s 
First best friend:  Venus, my neighbor
First car: 1995 Ford Taurus – I still have it
First kiss on the lips:  Adam – when I was 17
First real kiss: same guy same time
First break-up: Joseph - also when I was 17
First screen name: CRami 
First self purchased album: some Puff Daddy cd
First funeral: don’t remember
First pets: Blackie the mutt
First true love: Robbie - my current bf
First enemy: didn't really have one
First big trip: to the US
First music you remember hearing in your house: Michael Jackson

l a s t s 
Last car ride: home from the mall last…Thursday?
Last kiss: Robbie last Sunday, Easter
Last good cry: been a while
Last movie seen: Kingpin
Last beverage drank: water
Last food consumed: tuna sandwich
Last crush: Marco from highschool (been a while)
Last phone call: Robbie last night
Last time showered: today
Last shoes worn: slippers
Last item bought: InStyle magazine, April 2005 issue
Last time scolded: two weeks ago

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? Robbie, my bf and Zinnia
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? yeah

f a s h i o n | s t u f f 
01. where is your favorite place to shop? MAC, of course
02. any tattoos or piercing? only my ears

s p e c I f I c s 
01. do you do drugs? Only the ones from the pharmacy
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Head and Shoulders
03. what are you most scared of? There are too many to list
04. what are you listening to right now? The sound of silence
05. where do you want to get married? In the Philippines
06. how many buddies are online right now? none
07. what would you change about yourself? Physically, none.


f a v o r i t e s 
01. color: pink and purple
02. food: Korean, Japanese, and Filipino food
04. girls' names: Isabelle
05. subjects in school: math, accounting
06. animals: dogs, in general
07. sports: watching baseball and football
08. perfume: Ralph Lauren Romance
09. cologne: none

h a v e | y o u | e v e r 
01. taken a bath with someone? yes
02. smoked? yes
03. made yourself throw up? Hell no
04. skinny dipped? Not yet
05: been in love? Yes!
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? Guilty as charged
07. pictured a crush naked? no
08. actually seen a crush naked? no
09. cried when someone died? Well I’m not a heartless bitch
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? Yes, in general
13. rejected someone? I don’t recall
14. used someone? no
15. done something you regret? yes 

c u r r e n t 
clothes: t-shirt and jeans
make-up: none yet.
annoyance: the dreary weather (it’s raining)
smell: soap
favorite artist: none really
desktop: some random scenery

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: mom
you imed: the bf

a r e | y o u 
open minded: I like to think so
arrogant: sometimes
interesting: of course 
moody: that, too.
hardworking: sometimes
healthy: not really.
attractive: hell yeah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bored: for sure
responsible: eh…sometimes
obsessed: with MAC, fo sho!
angry: not right now
sad: a little bit
disappointed: nah 
hyper:  nope
trusting: people say I am 
talkative: depends
legal: yes


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: nobody
slap: no one
look like: just me
talk to online: my bf

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: coke
flowers or candy: flowers!!!
tall or short: tall
thick or thin: hm…thick :twisted:
Long or short: isn’t this just like the other question? Well I’ll say "short" for variety.

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: asleep, with today as the exception
all i need is: love, love…love is all I need.
what do you notice on a person first: smile
last person you danced with: my bf
worst question to ask: ARE YOU REALLY 23 YEARS OLD??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



who makes you smile: my bf
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: funny as in how?
who do you have a crush on: no one, really.

d o | y o u | e v e r 
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: nah
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: once or twice
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: never. I love being a girl
Wish you were younger: no, I love being 23.

n u m b e r 
of times i have had my heart broken: it hasn’t happened yet.
of hearts i have broken: hopefully, none.
of guys i've kissed: the only one that counts is my bf
of girls i've kissed: a couple, during my wild high school days
of continents i have lived on: 2
of tight friends: 2
of cds i own: gave most of them away


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 2, 2005)

F i r s t s 
First best friend: Terri in prep school  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First car: Honda Civic
First kiss on the lips
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arren
First real kiss: Michael
First break-up: Michael
First screen name: NinaBelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First self purchased album: Prince!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First funeral: My Grandmother  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First pets: My German Sheperds: Remus and Pia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First true love: My DH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First enemy: Ugh... Daniela
First big trip: with the family to Europe when I was 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






First music you remember hearing in your house: Shirley Bassey

l a s t s 
Last car ride: Last Night with the DH
Last kiss: This morning with the DH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Last good cry: Yesterday thinking about the Pope
Last movie seen: Closer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bride and Prejudice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Last beverage drank: Sangria
Last food consumed: Jerk Shrimp (YUM)
Last crush: Darren
Last phone call: My best friend Shanna
Last time showered: Just now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Last shoes worn: My heels for work yesterday
Last item bought: MAC textures l/s & Doubles blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  8) 
Last time scolded: By DH when he saw the MAC bag yesterday LOL :twisted: 

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? Shanna, Candice, Natasha, Pamela, Dionne, Raquel, Gabriela, Sheryl
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? nope! happily married to the DH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




f a s h i o n | s t u f f 
01. where is your favorite place to shop?  MAC, Macy's, The Limited, VS..
02. any tattoos or piercing? nope

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? never have, never will
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Nexxus or Redken
03. what are you most scared of? *COCKROACHES!!!!*
04. what are you listening to right now? Sean Paul
05. where do you want to get married? Got married in Jamaica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



06. how many buddies are online right now? 7
07. what would you change about yourself? nothing really! 


f a v o r i t e s 
01. color: Blue
02. food: Jamaican, Indian, Thai, Mexican, Italian, Vietnamese
04. girls' names: Nina, Rachel, Bella
05. subjects in school: English Lit., Spanish, History, Biology
06. animals: *DOGS!!!!*
07. sports: Soccer, Tennis
08. perfume: Right now ~ Prada
09. cologne: Cartier Pasha  (delish!)

h a v e | y o u | e v e r 
01. taken a bath with someone? yes ma'am!
02. smoked? never have, never will.
03. made yourself throw up? nope
04. skinny dipped? YUP!  :twisted: 
05: been in love? YUP!
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? DEFINITELY!! :twisted: 
07. pictured a crush naked? oh yes!
08. actually seen a crush naked? YES!!! :twisted: 
09. cried when someone died? yes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10. lied? white lies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 
12. been rejected? no..
13. rejected someone? yes...
14. used someone? no...
15. done something you regret? oh yes... :| 

c u r r e n t 
clothes: pj's
make-up: none
annoyance: people yakking on their cellphones driving like idiots.
smell: sugar cookies .. mmmmm..
favorite artist: Sting, Linkin Park, Sean Paul, Beyonce, Josh Groban
desktop: My Shih Tzu's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: my DH
you imed: Shanna while doing this poll  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a r e | y o u 
open minded: yes
arrogant: sometimes
interesting: i think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moody: oh yes :twisted: 
hardworking: ya think! heck yeah!
healthy: yes!
attractive: imho, heck YES!! :twisted:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bored: not right now.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



responsible: yup
obsessed: only with LV's!!! (and shoes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






angry: nah
sad: nah
disappointed: nah
hyper: only when i'm excited about something!
trusting: yes
talkative: yes
legal: yeah   

w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: no one
slap: Daniela ugh...
look like: myself (in a fantasy world.. Angelina Jolie)
talk to online: Pamela

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: neither
flowers or candy: both!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tall or short: doesn' matter
thick or thin: doesn't matter
Long or short: HA!!!! what are you talking about here??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: mildly cranky..NOT a morning person AT ALL
all i need is: LOVE!! my DH, my Family ( and my dogs)
what do you notice on a person first: eyes 
last person you danced with: my darling DH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



worst question to ask: *WHEN ARE YOU TWO GOING TO START YOUR FAMILY???*
who makes you smile: dh, my dogs, my friend's daughter
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: my friend's daughter
who do you have a crush on: BRAD PITT! YUMMY! :twisted: 

d o | y o u | e v e r 
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: nope
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: nope
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: heck no
Wish you were younger: nope

n u m b e r 
of times i have had my heart broken: once  :| 
of hearts i have broken: 3  (eep)
of guys i've kissed: 6
of girls i've kissed: none
of continents i have lived on: 2
of tight friends: 8
of cds i own: over 50 for sure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## toropcheh (Apr 2, 2005)

Holy cow, that's a TON of questions!

F i r s t s 
First best friend: Lindsay (lost contact with her a couple of years ago) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First car: '91 Toyota Tercel
First kiss on the lips: about 6 I think
First real kiss: 13??? I don't remember
First break-up: 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First screen name: Doodlebug
First self purchased album: Dr. Demento (hilariously stuff!)
First funeral: my great grandfather on my mom's side
First pets: kitties!! (too many to remember their names
First true love: TRUE love- my hubby
First enemy: a backstabbing heifer named Shana
First big trip: Road trip to Michigan
First music you remember hearing in your house: Garth Brooks

l a s t s 
Last car ride: yesterday when I went produce shopping! lol
Last kiss: this morning when I woke up (from DH)
Last good cry: yesterday b/c of the Pope (my grandfather died quickly like he is, and no one really saw it coming)
Last movie seen: The Final Cut (good idea/plot, ended poorly)
Last beverage drank: coffee- right now!
Last food consumed: cut up apple
Last crush: Johnny Depp :-D
Last phone call: emm... had to call Canadian Immigration?
Last time showered: a couple of days ago (I've been lazy!)
Last shoes worn: ratty blue Adidas
Last item bought: Jergen's Natural Glow, shampoo, and hair cream/serum
Last time scolded: a loooong time ago

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? my husband, Ashley, Amy
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? nope just the hubby

f a s h i o n | s t u f f 
01. where is your favorite place to shop? random stores in the mall here
02. any tattoos or piercing? belly button pierced, 9 earrings, 3 tattoos

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? noooo... or wait.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Head and Shoulders (w/Aussie conditioner)
03. what are you most scared of? death
04. what are you listening to right now? Michael Buble
05. where do you want to get married? we're planning a formal ceremony to be in Hawaii!
06. how many buddies are online right now? none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



07. what would you change about yourself? my booooobies (they're WAY too small)


f a v o r i t e s 
01. color: pink (with red and green and yellow in a close second)
02. food: lubia polo (a Persian dish that is FANTASTIC)
04. girls' names: Madeline, Victoria, Manya, Fatima, Delilah
05. subjects in school: psychology, philosophy, art, creative writing
06. animals: pandas, koalas, monkeeeeeys
07. sports: LOVE watching NCAA football (go LSU!), and hockey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



08. perfume: Lancome Miracle
09. cologne: Candie's for men (keep my DH soaked in it)

h a v e | y o u | e v e r 
01. taken a bath with someone? yes
02. smoked? yes
03. made yourself throw up? yes
04. skinny dipped? not that I recall... 
05: been in love? yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? hahahaha yes!
07. pictured a crush naked? yes
08. actually seen a crush naked? no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? yes
13. rejected someone? yes
14. used someone? yes
15. done something you regret? nope- you cannot live with regrets

c u r r e n t 
clothes: VERY casual, basic, need new stuff!!
make-up: MAC, anything and everything goes w/ me
annoyance: having food that is left out overnight..grrr
smell: rain/wet grass
favorite artist: musical- Guns and Roses, Aerosmith
desktop: blank black screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: hubby
you imed: my daddles (my Dad)

a r e | y o u 
open minded: yes
arrogant: sometimes
interesting: yes, I like to think so
moody: can be
hardworking: yes
healthy: most of the time
attractive: bwah! I wish
bored: not right now
responsible: yes
obsessed: with certain things
angry: nope
sad: somewhat
disappointed: nope
hyper: yes
trusting: yes
talkative: yes
legal: yes


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: the people who won't move out of the house my dad is trying to sell
slap: the person who sold us our new house- she's a FLAKE!
look like: mm.... no one really... I like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



talk to online: my mom, if she'd fix her damn computer

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: pepsi!
flowers or candy: candy- specifically CHOCOLATES
tall or short: tall
thick or thin: thin
Long or short: long

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: sore- our mattress sucks
all i need is: food- I'm a cow
what do you notice on a person first: their eyes
last person you danced with: my hubby
worst question to ask: so what's your story? UGH
who makes you smile: Robin Williams, Lewis Black, my hubby
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: my hubby
who do you have a crush on: Johnny Depp

d o | y o u | e v e r 
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: nope
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: nope
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: NOPE
Wish you were younger: sometimes

n u m b e r 
of times i have had my heart broken: countless
of hearts i have broken: 4
of guys i've kissed: mm... I can't count that high?? lol j/k but seriously, no idea
of girls i've kissed: 0
of continents i have lived on: 1
of tight friends: 10
of cds i own: about 80?


----------



## Lolita (Apr 2, 2005)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Jonathan
First car: red 1989 mustang
First kiss on the lips: 1990 - Shane
First real kiss: 1999 Nathan
First break-up: 2000 Nathan
First screen name: Blue72
First self purchased album: Ace of Base CD
First funeral: Auntie Verna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First pets: Cat named Katie
First true love: none so far
First enemy: Linsay T.
First big trip: none! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First music you remember hearing in your house: Roy Orbson

l a s t s
Last car ride: In Tiffanys Integra
Last kiss: Jeffrey March 27
Last good cry: March 21
Last movie seen: Guess who?
Last beverage drank: Water
Last food consumed: Wendys Jr. Bacon Cheeseburger.
Last crush: uhmm dunno
Last phone call: Tiffany
Last time showered: yesterday morning
Last shoes worn: Pink and Brown Gallaz
Last item bought: Wendys food
Last time scolded: hahha when i was 13 maybe?

r e l a t i o n s h i p s
01. who are your very best friends? Tiffany C., Miranda P., Jenn P., Jeff L. 
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? Yes! my little Jeffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? Robson street, Vancouver
02. any tattoos or piercing? Pierced lobes x4, helix, rook, navel and nipple

s p e c i f i c s
01. do you do drugs? no, but used to smoke a lot of weed
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? bumble and bumble gentle
03. what are you most scared of? Abandonment
04. what are you listening to right now? Nothin
05. where do you want to get married? In Stanley park when all the cherry trees are blossoming
06. how many buddies are online right now? 8
07. what would you change about yourself? My constant negativity


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: Green
02. food: Fettuchinni Alfredo
04. girls' names: Alexis
05. subjects in school: Psychology and Anthropology.
06. animals: All of em
07. sports: Soccer
08. perfume: none right now
09. cologne: none right now

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yep
02. smoked? not really
03. made yourself throw up? yep (to relieve migranes - only way I feel better)
04. skinny dipped? yep
05: been in love? nope
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? nope
07. pictured a crush naked? haha probably
08. actually seen a crush naked? no
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? yes
13. rejected someone? yes
14. used someone? no
15. done something you regret? yes

c u r r e n t
clothes: pyjamas
make-up: none
annoyance: my parents rennovating upstairs
smell: none
favorite artist: too many to list
desktop: picture of a Koi!

l a s t | p e r s o n
hugged: Jeff
you imed: Jeff

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: no
interesting: yes
moody: yes
hardworking: yes
healthy: no
attractive: yeah
bored: no
responsible: yeah
obsessed: yeah
angry: not currently
sad: a little
disappointed: a little
hyper: no
trusting: no 
talkative: no 
legal: 20, so in Canada yes, USA no


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a
kill: Hailey
slap: Hailey
look like: dunno
talk to online: Jeff

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r
coke or Pepsi: Coke
flowers or candy: Candy
tall or short: tall
thick or thin: thick
Long or short: long

r a n d o m
in the morning i am: tired
all i need is: affection
what do you notice on a person first: posture
last person you danced with: Jeff
worst question to ask: What are you thinking?
who makes you smile: Jeff
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: I'm a broken record; JEff
who do you have a crush on: Jeff?

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: yes, Im ashamed 
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: sometimes
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: no
Wish you were younger: hell no

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 1
of hearts i have broken: argh...2 at least
of guys i've kissed: too many... maybe 15?
of girls i've kissed: too many... maybe 5?
of continents i have lived on: 1
of tight friends: 4-5
of cds i own:  none anymore


----------



## misslexa (Apr 2, 2005)

F i r s t s
First best friend: sabah
First car: my lulu... '81 vw rabbit convertable
First kiss on the lips: cant remember
First real kiss: steve
First break-up: steve
First screen name: dynamiteprincess
First self purchased album: ace of base (ugh)
First funeral: my papa
First pets: kelly (the yellow lab)
First true love: ryan
First enemy: i dont remember
First big trip: disneyland in grade 3
First music you remember hearing in your house: david bowie (my mom was in love with him)

l a s t s
Last car ride: home from work yesterday
Last kiss: last night before bed
Last good cry: a while ago... watching ladder 49
Last movie seen: be cool
Last beverage drank: juice
Last food consumed: perogies
Last crush: its been too long
Last phone call: my ma
Last time showered: yesterday
Last shoes worn: black maryjanes
Last item bought: MAC (steamy, jest, canton candy, untitled - which was supposed to be bare canvas, but oh well close enough)
Last time scolded: yesterday

r e l a t i o n s h i p s
01. who are your very best friends? brooke, desiree, sarah
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? yup... ryan

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? MAC
02. any tattoos or piercing? my bellybutton

s p e c i f i c s
01. do you do drugs? nope
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? pantene pro-v 
03. what are you most scared of? spiders (and any bugs really), heights, JELLYFISH!!!!
04. what are you listening to right now? Alicia Keys
05. where do you want to get married? somewhere not super traditional (thats all i know)
06. how many buddies are online right now? 7
07. what would you change about yourself? my self confidence (or lack there-of)


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: pink
02. food: sushi
04. girls' names: gemma (but my baby cousin stole that name)
05. subjects in school: biology, psychology
06. animals: dogs
07. sports: not a super sporty type
08. perfume: deep red by hugo 
09. cologne: i love most all "boy smells"

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yup
02. smoked? yup
03. made yourself throw up? yup... not on purpose tho
04. skinny dipped? yup
05: been in love? sure have
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? of course
07. pictured a crush naked? definitly
08. actually seen a crush naked? mission accomplished
09. cried when someone died? of course
10. lied? guilty
12. been rejected? who hasnt??
13. rejected someone? yes
14. used someone? sadly, yes
15. done something you regret? uh huh

c u r r e n t
clothes: blue tank top and black and white pj pants (im having a lazy day)
make-up: none
annoyance: ryan playing car racing on ps2 (vroooom, vroom vroom...)
smell: rain
favorite artist: too many to list
desktop: the new MAC lustreglass pic (the pink lips)

l a s t | p e r s o n
hugged: ryan
you imed: sarah

a r e | y o u
open minded: for the most part
arrogant: not really
interesting: i hope so
moody: i can be
hardworking: i try
healthy: getting better
attractive: most of the time 
bored: yes... hence filling this out
responsible: yup more and more every day
obsessed: with some things *cough*MAC*cough*
angry: not generally
sad: sometimes
disappointed: not right now
hyper: see above
trusting: yes.... sometimes too much
talkative: oh yes
legal: yup


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a
kill: nobody
slap: a few customers i had yesterday
look like: reese witherspoon
talk to online: anyone

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r
coke or Pepsi: coke
flowers or candy: thats a toughie... flowers
tall or short: taller than me
thick or thin: depends what we are talking about here  :?: 
Long or short: see above

r a n d o m
in the morning i am: sleepy
all i need is: MAC
what do you notice on a person first: eyes, smile
last person you danced with: brooke and margot (yay girls night)
worst question to ask: have you gained weight??
who makes you smile: a lot of people... i smile a lot
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: ex's
who do you have a crush on: nobody

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: not often
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: nope
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: for a day it would be fun to try
Wish you were younger: never

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: too many
of hearts i have broken: i dont keep track
of guys i've kissed: 7
of girls i've kissed: 2 
of continents i have lived on: 1
of tight friends: 3
of cds i own: too many to count


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 2, 2005)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Gillian. She moved, though...and changed.
First car: Can't drive yet
First kiss on the lips: age 4, some kid in preschool.
First real kiss: 13
First break-up: 13, of 3 months. He was driving me crazy with his lies.
First screen name: aznterra. My friend gave it to me, haha.
First self purchased album: Rolling Stones FlashPoint
First funeral: Never went to one.
First pets:  a Bichon Frise, William.
First true love: The guy who lied to me.
First enemy: Some girl in the 4th grade we had a fight. Who still has a grudge with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First big trip: to Vietnam
First music you remember hearing in your house: Backstreet Boys, "Quit playing games with my heart"

l a s t s
Last car ride: Last sunday
Last kiss: long time ago.
Last good cry: 3 weeks ago
Last movie seen: White Noise
Last beverage drank: Orange Soda
Last food consumed: yesterday, chicken.
Last crush: jonathan.. oh how I wish he wasn't shallow.
Last phone call: yesterday, with cory.
Last time showered: yesterday
Last shoes worn: Vans.
Last item bought: Hot cheetos
Last time scolded:2 days ago

r e l a t i o n s h i p s
01. who are your very best friends? Cory and Jim, but I hate them. haha and I love them.
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? no.

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? everywhere that has good looking things. Hot topic and Charlotte Russe for underwear. 
02. any tattoos or piercing? only one ear piercing. Will get an industrial ear and side lip soon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




s p e c i f i c s
01. do you do drugs? no
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? garnier fructis
03. what are you most scared of? heights and alone in the dark. Seaweed.
04. what are you listening to right now? silverchair
05. where do you want to get married? in Marmande, France. Thats' where my relatives live, Because I know they can't really afford to travel.
06. how many buddies are online right now? I'm not on it.
07. what would you change about yourself? my self esteem and looks.


f a v o r i t e s
01. color:turquoise and pink
02. food: spaghetti and candy plus mmm... Doritos chips
04. girls' names: Veronica and Rebekkah.
05. subjects in school: Band.
06. animals: dogs and rabbits.
07. sports: hockey
08. perfume: don't wear much but err Vanille and sweet pea?
09. cologne: none, as long as he showers.

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yes
02. smoked? no
03. made yourself throw up? no
04. skinny dipped? no
05: been in love? yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? yes
07. pictured a crush naked? oh yeah.
08. actually seen a crush naked? half way. lol
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? no, because I don't ask people. Haha.
13. rejected someone? Yes and I regret it.
14. used someone? for food. 
15. done something you regret? yes, I had the perfect opportunity with my crush last year. We were alone and were talking and things got quiet and I said "uhm.. I'm gonna go outside now." Which I SHOULDN'T have... ach. and I saw a look of disappointment on his face. Now he's hanging out with a different crowd and so much more shallow.

c u r r e n t
clothes: tank top, capris
make-up: none
annoyance: none
smell: none
favorite artist: killswitch engage
desktop: Vision motivation 

l a s t | p e r s o n
hugged: some chick
you imed: a guy in Canada.

a r e | y o u
open minded:yes
arrogant:yes
interesting:yes
moody
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




h yeah.
hardworking: no...
healthy: sorta. but I eat too much
attractive: not really, I don't think.
bored:yes
responsible: not really
obsessed:yes
angry:no
sad:kinda
disappointed:yes
hyper:no, not right now. But most of the time yes.
trusting: yes
talkative: at times. WHen its with someone I like alot and want to impress, no.
legal:no??


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a
kill: no one 
slap: this one girl who tries to be all gothic and punk. Lame.
look like: Kristin Kreuk or Milla Jovovich. Even....Heather Locklear when I am older.
talk to online: a Guy in Canada.

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r
coke or Pepsi: pepsi
flowers or candy:candy. Hate flowers. Too many invisible bugs, haha.
tall or short: tall for guys. short for women.
thick or thin: thick
Long or short: short

r a n d o m
in the morning i am: groggy
all i need is: Starbucks
what do you notice on a person first: eyebrows.
last person you danced with: a long time ago, a girl/
worst question to ask: "Do you have any nude pictures?" How lame.
who makes you smile: a lot of things. 
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: one of my uncles. He's not allowed to see me anymore....
who do you have a crush on: this drummer at school. The one I regretted and is shallow now.

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: Not really, but with one certain dude.
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: yes
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: sometimes. 
Wish you were younger: nah. But I wish I can stay young.

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 2
of hearts i have broken: 1
of guys i've kissed:2
of girls i've kissed:0
of continents i have lived on:3
of tight friends:5
of cds i own: 10-12
__________________________________________________  ____


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 3, 2005)

F i r s t s
First best friend: a girl called Marianne in nursery. I thought of her as my best friend, not sure if she actually was.
First car: None of my own...but owned by family: Ford Escort Ghia
First kiss on the lips: other than relatives? 2nd year of high school
First real kiss: 2nd year of uni (how embarrassing)
First break-up: 3rd year uni
First screen name: mspixieears
First self purchased album: Grease film soundtrack!
First funeral: 3rd year high school
First pets: Cathy when I was born
First true love: 5th year high school, Craig.
First enemy: no idea
First big trip: 4 years, Philippines for one year
First music you remember hearing in your house: probably soul records of my dad's, as soon as I was born

l a s t s
Last car ride: Friday
Last kiss: last week?
Last good cry: can't recall
Last movie seen: Hulk on cable 
Last beverage drank: cup of tea
Last food consumed: Special K cereal with vanilla soy milk - yum!
Last crush: Nov 2003
Last phone call: to my ex-best friend
Last time showered: Friday evening
Last shoes worn: Clarks ugly comfort mocassins!
Last item bought: public transport ticket
Last time scolded: Mum does this all the time, so sometime in last few days!

r e l a t i o n s h i p s
01. who are your very best friends? 2 guys, one I've known since 1st year uni, the other my on-off significant other
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? sometimes yes, sometimes no for the last 16 months

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? David Jones, department store in Melbourne, Australia
02. any tattoos or piercing? 3 holes in each ear

s p e c i f i c s
01. do you do drugs? only the legal kind - antidepressants, caffeine, alcohol sometimes, tranquillisers/sedatives
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Philosophy 3-in-1s or Aesop
03. what are you most scared of? that I'll be proved right about no one ever being able to love me
04. what are you listening to right now? Peaches' first album, Soft Pink anthology, Interpol's Antics
05. where do you want to get married? I DON'T.
06. how many buddies are online right now? none
07. what would you change about yourself? I'll save you the essay!


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: pink & purple
02. food: Japanese or Indian
04. girls' names: too hard for me to decide
05. subjects in school: music & English (when I was at school)
06. animals: cats!
07. sports: European football
08. perfume: currently revising
09. cologne: don't have any

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yes!
02. smoked? only to try
03. made yourself throw up? no
04. skinny dipped? no
05: been in love? yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? no
07. pictured a crush naked? tried
08. actually seen a crush naked? yes
09. cried when someone died? no
10. lied? of course! but nothing major, usually to get someone else out of trouble
12. been rejected? all the fecking time
13. rejected someone? think so, though the opportunity rarely comes up
14. used someone? no! At least, I have tried not to. I tend to get used, rather.
15. done something you regret? that's an essay question...

c u r r e n t
clothes: brown velour jeans, Topshop low cut UK flag tee
make-up: nil
annoyance: probably myself
smell: Cacharel Anais Anais to use up
favorite artist: my favourites don't tend to change much, you mean music? Jan Jelinek (German electronic musician)
desktop: Stonehenge still

l a s t | p e r s o n
hugged: my closest friend
you imed: never

a r e | y o u
open minded: try to be
arrogant: hope not
interesting: wish I were
moody: yes, unwillingly so
hardworking: absolutely!
healthy: no
attractive: no
bored: no
responsible: I do my best to be
obsessed: can be!
angry: yes, which is unusual for me
sad: very
disappointed: very
hyper: no
trusting: not at all
talkative: I can be
legal: yep!


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a
kill: NO ONE! Though I confess I have wanted to do it to myself.
slap: my so-called significant other, but I won't
look like: ooh, mental block, not sure at present
talk to online: perhaps a few MUA buddies, but only if they're around

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r
coke or Pepsi: Pepsi
flowers or candy: candy, I call them sweets. Flowers are best in ground, growing!
tall or short: tall because I'm horribly short
thick or thin: depends, doesn't it?
Long or short: depends

r a n d o m
in the morning i am: cloudy, and slow to get ready
all i need is: love?
what do you notice on a person first: eyes (then straight after, hands)
last person you danced with: I don't even remember
worst question to ask: ask me or someone else? to ask me: What nationality are you?
who makes you smile: anyone who is nice
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: 
who do you have a crush on: no one

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: no
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: no
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: all the time
Wish you were younger: only when people make me feel crap for being old

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 3
of hearts i have broken: 1
of guys i've kissed:  7?
of girls i've kissed: nil! poo!
of continents i have lived on: 3 - Oceania, Europe, Asia
of tight friends: 2
of cds i own: 100s


----------



## charms23 (Apr 3, 2005)

OMG you went to the Philippines!!! I'm Filipina and I grew up there. Can you tell me when and where you went? Wait...are you Filipino?

(can you tell I'm excited? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_First big trip: 4 years, Philippines for one year_


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 6, 2006)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Megan, neighbor
First car: 2000 green Honda Accord
First kiss on the lips: Marc, truth or dare
First real kiss: Jonathon, neighbor
First break-up: Cosmo, oh man
First screen name: KaliRaksha, still have it
First self purchased album: En Vogue
First funeral: my great grandfather
First pets: a dog is the first I can remember... german shepherd
First true love: my current boyfriend
First enemy: forgot her name in elementary school
First big trip: Cancun
First music you remember hearing in your house: classical guitar

l a s t s
Last car ride: today to the grocery store
Last kiss: my boyfriend this morning
Last good cry: a few months ago
Last movie seen: Machinist
Last beverage drank: Orangeade
Last food consumed: a cookie
Last crush: my boyfriend before we were 
Last phone call: my little brother to tell him I'm coming home for his Bday
Last time showered: last night
Last shoes worn: black flip flops
Last item bought: Gucci Rush on sale for 18 dollars
Last time scolded: woah my boyfriend for making our bed my makeup center.. so a week or so ago

r e l a t i o n s h i p s
01. who are your very best friends? david and christina
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? yep

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? too many places... no favorite
02. any tattoos or piercing? a pi tattoo

s p e c i f i c s
01. do you do drugs? no
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? aveda
03. what are you most scared of? humiliation
04. what are you listening to right now? la tortura- shakira
05. where do you want to get married? bali or in austin

06. how many buddies are online right now? 179
07. what would you change about yourself? perfectionism


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: red
02. food: stuffed avocado
04. girls' names: Leila
05. subjects in school: languages, psychology
06. animals: my puppies! or a pygmy marmoset
07. sports: volleyball, tennis
08. perfume: Crystal Noir- Versace
09. cologne: John Varvados

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yep
02. smoked? maybe like 3 times
03. made yourself throw up? no
04. skinny dipped? no
05: been in love? yes =)
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? no
07. pictured a crush naked? no...
08. actually seen a crush naked? yes
09. cried when someone died? years later
10. lied? oh man
12. been rejected? not specifically... but in a round about way, yes
13. rejected someone? yeah 
14. used someone? not specifically... i think i did once but i didnt know it at the time.. it was until later that i realized he didnt mean anything to me
15. done something you regret? very much so

c u r r e n t
clothes: orange shorts and a science club t shirt 
make-up: powder, mascara
annoyance: diet
smell: my dogs salivia
favorite artist: I.M. Pei
desktop: Rosario Dawson in all her glory

l a s t | p e r s o n
hugged: boyfriend
you imed: andrew

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: hope not
interesting: hope so
moody: a bit
hardworking: nooo =(
healthy: not up to par
attractive: most days
bored: nope
responsible: am now
obsessed: oh yes
angry: not a drop of me
sad: melancholic a litlte, always
disappointed: sometimes
hyper: last night... i was past hyper
trusting: no, i dont trust people too well
talkative: very
legal:  18+ here


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a
kill: stupid beetle that keeps popping up in my restroom when im showering
slap: dont get me started
look like: penelope cruz 
talk to online: an old friend

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r
coke or Pepsi: coke, but i dont drink anything carbonated for almost 3 yrs now
flowers or candy: where is the candy from?
tall or short: tall
thick or thin: over really skinny.. i would say thick.. but the medium is the best
Long or short: long

r a n d o m
in the morning i am: so disoriented
all i need is: my mom
what do you notice on a person first: eyes
last person you danced with: my boyfriend... oh wait no... shit
worst question to ask: What do you want to do tonight? So many fights started there from friends and boyfriend... it's the simplest question... turned oh so wrong
who makes you smile: myself
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: andrew
who do you have a crush on: my boyfriend <3, no mini on the side crushes right now

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: noo, i use to
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: i use to
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: hell no
Wish you were younger: maybe, so i could get this college thing sorted out

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 1, but he fixed it
of hearts i have broken: wouldnt really know
of guys i've kissed: seriously kissed, 2... randomly kissed... like 7 or 8
of girls i've kissed: 2 made out, 1 other just a peck 
of continents i have lived on: one
of tight friends: 3
of cds i own: no idea now that i make my own, yay allofmp3s.com


----------



## joytheobscure (Mar 7, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

F i r s t s
First best friend: Michelle 
First car: 1981 Ford Fairmont (in 1994!) 
First kiss on the lips: Sophomore year- 1993 ? 
First real kiss: Summer of 94
First break-up: Summer of 94 (real breakup, that hurt) 
First screen name: joythegreat 
First self purchased album: Wham! Make it Big 
First funeral: Brother's best Friends Dad 
First pets: Lassie (a collie dog) 
First true love: Garry in Ireland  
First enemy: Damon (Elem classmate I hated him!!) 
First big trip: Grand Canyon at Age 2- WOrlds fair at 5 in Tennessee I remember that one
First music you remember hearing in your house: Rock - ? 

l a s t s
Last car ride: Home from work today
Last kiss: My hubby after I got home from work today
Last good cry: Last Tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Last movie seen: Hoodwinked last Saturday 
Last beverage drank: Iced Tea Right now 
Last food consumed: Choc. chip cookies 
Last crush: haha.. I'm married I can't post that on here, lmao
Last phone call: my mom an hour ago
Last time showered: months ago (we have a tub) 
Last shoes worn: those ugly purple crocs of my daughters 
Last item bought: Mac haul..... 
Last time scolded: don't know...  

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? Laura and my Husband 
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? No, just a husband 

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? the mac counter Dillards 
02. any tattoos or piercing? Neither 

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? Nope 
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Biolage 
03. what are you most scared of? Losing my children, family, and Husband
04. what are you listening to right now? Wrestling 
05. where do you want to get married? no where, I am married 
06. how many buddies are online right now? plenty 
07. what would you change about yourself? My teeth 


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: red
02. food: sweets 
04. girls' names: Grace - Arabia 
05. subjects in school: European History 
06. animals: Cats
07. sports: Hockey 
08. perfume: CK Euphoria 
09. cologne: Eternity 

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? Yes 
02. smoked? No 
03. made yourself throw up? No
04. skinny dipped? yes
05: been in love? Yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? Yes 
07. pictured a crush naked? ? 
08. actually seen a crush naked? No
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? Yes
12. been rejected? Yes
13. rejected someone? Yes 
14. used someone? Yes -I'm sure I have maybe not intentionally 
15. done something you regret? Of course... many times....  every time I go to the mac counter and spend $100 on makeup, lol  

c u r r e n t 
clothes: tie die shirt, and brown jogging pants 
make-up: full face from today mainly mac- greens and peaches 
annoyance: My Job and Students 
smell: choc chip cookies and meatloaf probably from dinner, lol
favorite artist: Gary Allan 
desktop: Pic of my kids 

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: Husband and Son 
you imed: ?? Can't remember

a r e | y o u
open minded:YES 
arrogant: Yes - unfortunately I think I'm getting worse 
interesting: I hope so 
moody: yes
hardworking: not as much as I should be....
healthy: Not as much as I should be.... 
attractive: Somewhat I hope
bored: Of course I'm filling this out <grin> 
responsible: yes
obsessed: always
angry: occasionally but not tonight 
sad: no only at my bank account
disappointed: no
hyper: no 
trusting: yes too much 
talkative: yes
legal: yes


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: can't say - I'd have to kill  you- 
slap: breaks confidentiality... if I told you that
look like: Linda Evangelista or Jessica Simpson 
talk to online: ?

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: Mountain Dew you forgot one...but coke is ok
flowers or candy: Flowers
tall or short:Tall 
thick or thin: thin
Long or short: Long

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: Bitchy 
all i need is: Caffiene and mac
what do you notice on a person first: how well they do their makeup (sad huh? - clothes if they dont' wear makeup) 
last person you danced with: My friends brother 
worst question to ask: dont'[ask me about money 
who makes you smile: my kids
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: No one...
who do you have a crush on: no one 

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: No
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: No I don't im much
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: NEVER - well when giving birth I did, lol
Wish you were younger: YES 

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 2
of hearts i have broken: 1 maybe? 
of guys i've kissed: 4
of girls i've kissed: 0
of continents i have lived on: 1
of tight friends: 1
of cds i own:  100?


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll play! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




F i r s t s
First best friend: This girl Alexis in first grade who I haven't seen in years.
First car: Never had a car. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First kiss on the lips: Chris somethingorother on the playground in first grade.
First real kiss: I'll take real kiss to mean first kiss that meant something to me (I used to be a kissing SLUT!), so that was my high school boyfriend John freshman year.
First break-up: Third grade, this douche Adam (I told you I was a slut when I was little!)
First screen name: charmless
First self purchased album: Dookie by Green Day
First funeral: My great aunt when I was four or five.  I hardly remember it.
First pets: Spock, a guinea pig in sixth grade.
First true love: Same high school boyfriend from above, John.
First enemy: Laura, my elementary school gifted program rival.  We ended up being great friends, go figure.
First big trip: The first one without my parents or on a school trip was a year ago with my boyfriend to California.
First music you remember hearing in your house: My mother playing Elvis.

l a s t s
Last car ride: My parents taking me to lunch Wednesday.
Last kiss: Leaving my boyfriend in Belgium after visiting for two weeks (he's studying there for the year)
Last good cry: On the plane after said kiss.
Last movie seen: I just watched "Pride and Prejudice" this afternoon.
Last beverage drank: Milk, just now.
Last food consumed: Chocolate ice cream with said milk.
Last crush: My current boyfriend, David.
Last phone call: My mother called me a few hours ago.
Last time showered: About two hours ago.
Last shoes worn: My black and pink Roos when I took my trash out yesterday.
Last item bought: I just ordered some Lush stuff online.
Last time scolded: Can't remember, but probably by my friends.

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? I'm sort of in between best friends at the moment.
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? YESSSS!

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? MAC, duh, but The Gap after that.
02. any tattoos or piercing? 18 piercings, 3 tattoos.

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? Unless coffee is a drug, no.
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Goldwell
03. what are you most scared of? Bugs of any kind.
04. what are you listening to right now? The local news.
05. where do you want to get married? On the beach at Carmel in California.
06. how many buddies are online right now? None.
07. what would you change about yourself? I wish I could be less anal retentive.


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: Blue.
02. food: Taco Bell!
04. girls' names: Sophie, Verity
05. subjects in school: Modern political theory
06. animals: Dogs, birds
07. sports: I hate to play sports, but I like to watch football.
08. perfume: Chanel Chance
09. cologne: RL Safari

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? Yes!
02. smoked? I am right now, hehe.
03. made yourself throw up? No, I hate throwing up.  Even when I know it will make me feel better, I can't do it.
04. skinny dipped? No.
05: been in love? A couple practice runs when I was younger, but now I really am.
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? I don't need to make myself cry when I am in trouble!
07. pictured a crush naked? Is the Pope a Catholic?
08. actually seen a crush naked? See above.
09. cried when someone died? This will probably make me sound like a cold heartless bitch, but no.
10. lied? Yes.
12. been rejected? Yes.
13. rejected someone?  Oh yes.
14. used someone? Not proud of it, but yes.
15. done something you regret? Many things.

c u r r e n t 
clothes: My sexy night gown!
make-up: Nothing, as sleepy time is coming.
annoyance: It's so hard to pin down just one thing!
smell: The body cream I just put on.
favorite artist: Eugene Delacroix
desktop: Black background with some Tool lyrics.

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: My mum.
you imed: My friend Tamara.

a r e | y o u
open minded: Yes.
arrogant: I'm told I am.
interesting: I hope so!
moody: Yep.
hardworking: I try my best! 
healthy: Not really (she says with cigarette in her hand after spending all day lolling on the couch).
attractive: I couldn't say. 
bored: Moderately.
responsible: With money, no, but I am with everything else.
obsessed: With many things!
angry: Not really.
sad: Yes, I miss my boyfriend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



disappointed: It comes and goes.
hyper: Right now I'm pretty chill.
trusting: Not at all.
talkative: Depends on who I'm with.
legal: Haha, not sure what this means, but if it's age, then yes.


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: Why do you ask? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



slap: My thesis director!
look like: Me, because I don't really want to be anyone else.
talk to online: Someone, anyone!

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: This is very complicated...but I won't get into it.  Diet Coke.
flowers or candy: Neither.
tall or short: Well, I'm short, so short!
thick or thin: I beg your pardon?
Long or short: See above.

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: Good after a cup of coffee.
all i need is: To have my boyfriend come home!
what do you notice on a person first: Hair.
last person you danced with: I can't remember, because I usually dance alone.
worst question to ask: "What are you thinking about?"
who makes you smile: Babies and puppies (I am such a girl).
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: My boyfriend (to keep this SFW, I will not describe it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
who do you have a crush on: Does my boyfriend count?  If not, Brad Pitt, forever and always.

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: No, no one really IMs me much.
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: Hahah, I always do this.
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: Sometimes...it seems like they have it so easy.
Wish you were younger: Never.

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: Too many to remember.
of hearts i have broken: Three.
of guys i've kissed: Hang on...1...2...15?  Maybe?
of girls i've kissed: 3.
of continents i have lived on: Just one.
of tight friends: About four.
of cds i own: I lost count around about 200.


----------



## feebee (Mar 7, 2006)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Lucy, we sat beside each other on our first day at school
First car: Toyota Yaris
First kiss on the lips: God i cant remember his name!! I was about 15 thou
First real kiss: See above
First break-up: Alan... 
First screen name: em cant remember?!
First self purchased album: Probably NKOTB *cringe*
First funeral: My Granda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First pets: Budgies - Bonnie and Clyde
First true love: My ex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First enemy: A girl in my class, she was a big bully
First big trip: Ibiza when i was 4
First music you remember hearing in your house: Fame!! Or the birdie song

l a s t s
Last car ride: This morning (does my car count?!)
Last kiss: My ex, 28th Dec 05 (how sad i remember!)
Last good cry: A few weeks ago i think
Last movie seen: Chronicles of Narnia (sh*te)
Last beverage drank: Water
Last food consumed: Yogurt
Last crush: My ex (see a pattern here lol)
Last phone call: Work related, about 1 hour ago
Last time showered: This morning
Last shoes worn: Knee high kitten heel kakhi suede boots
Last item bought: Dairy milk
Last time scolded: yesterday in work boo

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? april and claire
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? nope

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? not one
02. any tattoos or piercing? 2 tattoos

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? nope
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Tigi
03. what are you most scared of? losing loved ones
04. what are you listening to right now? a car alarm its doing my nut in
05. where do you want to get married? Ireland
06. how many buddies are online right now? not sure!
07. what would you change about yourself? where do i start!


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: orange
02. food: Thai
04. girls' names: Irish names, Neassa in particular
05. subjects in school: Geography
06. animals: dogs
07. sports: GAA
08. perfume: Amarige by Givinchey
09. cologne: Farenheit

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yes
02. smoked? yes
03. made yourself throw up? yes
04. skinny dipped? nope
05: been in love? yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? yes!!!
07. pictured a crush naked? yes
08. actually seen a crush naked? yes
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? yes
13. rejected someone? yes
14. used someone? yes
15. done something you regret? yes

oooh heres my boss got to go!

c u r r e n t 
clothes: 
make-up: 
annoyance: 
smell: 
favorite artist: 
desktop: 

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: 
you imed: 

a r e | y o u
open minded: 
arrogant: 
interesting: 
moody: 
hardworking: 
healthy: 
attractive: 
bored: 
responsible: 
obsessed: 
angry: 
sad: 
disappointed: 
hyper: 
trusting: 
talkative: 
legal: 


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: 
slap: 
look like: 
talk to online: 

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: 
flowers or candy: 
tall or short: 
thick or thin: 
Long or short: 

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: 
all i need is: 
what do you notice on a person first: 
last person you danced with: 
worst question to ask: 
who makes you smile: 
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: 
who do you have a crush on: 

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: 
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: 
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: 
Wish you were younger: 

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 
of hearts i have broken: 
of guys i've kissed: 
of girls i've kissed: 
of continents i have lived on: 
of tight friends: 
of cds i own:


----------



## Isis (Mar 7, 2006)

*WOW this was long*

F i r s t s
First best friend: Wendy
First car: '94 Civic Ex and I worked so hard that thing just to have it stolen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First kiss on the lips: Mike
First real kiss: Jason. unfortunatelly.
First break-up: Jason. Everyone thinks he's gay now.
First screen name: RyuukoEx
First self purchased album: Madona
First funeral: my Great Aunt Mildred
First pets: a Corgi
First true love: Paul
First enemy: I can't remember?
First big trip: moving from Salt Lake City to Ohama
First music you remember hearing in your house: Classical

l a s t s
Last car ride: coming home from the twin's house
Last kiss: Last night leaving twin's house w/ Paul
Last good cry: last year?
Last movie seen: The Moving Finger
Last beverage drank: Coffee!!!
Last food consumed: potato skins
Last crush: 5ish years ago
Last phone call: a few minutes ago
Last time showered: this AM
Last shoes worn: flip flops last night
Last item bought: hehe Coffee
Last time scolded: yesterday... I swear my mom just looks for excuses.

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? the twins I suppose.
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? Boyfriend

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? 
02. any tattoos or piercing? 9 piercings. No ink. YET! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? Does alcohol count?
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Pureology
03. what are you most scared of? being forgotten
04. what are you listening to right now? A Year in The Merde
05. where do you want to get married? I'm not sure I'll get married in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



06. how many buddies are online right now? 10
07. what would you change about yourself? I want to be taller.


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: Green
02. food: whatever I crave at the moment
04. girls' names: 
05. subjects in school: History & Science
06. animals: dogs
07. sports: racing!
08. perfume: Bond No.9 Park Avenue
09. cologne: KC Black

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yes
02. smoked? no.
03. made yourself throw up? no. that's sick.
04. skinny dipped? Of course!
05: been in love? Who hasn't?
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? and school papers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



07. pictured a crush naked? yes.
08. actually seen a crush naked? no.
09. cried when someone died? If they were close to me, yes.
10. lied? Who hasn't?
12. been rejected? no
13. rejected someone? yes
14. used someone? yes
15. done something you regret? too many times.

c u r r e n t 
clothes: scrubs & camo shirt
make-up: none
annoyance: dogs snorring
smell: coffee
favorite artist: Ansel Adams
desktop: hubble image of the Iris Nebula

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: does my puppy count??
you imed: no one.

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: no
interesting: yes
moody: yes
hardworking: very
healthy: yes
attractive: i'm frequently told I am.
bored: right now!
responsible: hehehe most of the time
obsessed: like a pitbull on a steak!
angry: not until mom calls
sad: no
disappointed: no
hyper: no
trusting: depends
talkative: sometimes
legal: yes


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: Paris Hilton.
slap: annyone who's got an IQ of room temp. I can't stand stupid people.
look like: Angelina Jolie
talk to online: no one right now.

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: niether.
flowers or candy: flowers
tall or short: tall
thick or thin: thin
Long or short: HA! Long. but there is such a thing as too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: bored. and am about to go shopping.
all i need is: coffee. notice a pattern?
what do you notice on a person first: i don't know...?
last person you danced with: I don't
worst question to ask: 
who makes you smile: my puppy & Paul
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: creeps
who do you have a crush on: no one

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: no
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: no
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: no
Wish you were younger: no

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 1x
of hearts i have broken: heheh alot! I don't keep count.
of guys i've kissed: um.... no idea.
of girls i've kissed: 0. But I tend to get hit on alot by girls.
of continents i have lived on: 1
of tight friends: 12
of cds i own: a couple dozen maybe?


----------



## CaliKris (Mar 7, 2006)

F i r s t s
First best friend:  Devra
First car: Subaru
First kiss on the lips: **sign** Brandon 
First real kiss: Scott Masters, 7th grade!
First break-up: Scott Masters…see ya give a guy some tongue and he dumps you!
First screen name: LakerGirl1999
First self purchased album: Grand Master Flash, White Lines the 12” Remix
First funeral: Devra’s Grandma
First pets: Duffy the wonder dog and Spooky the evil cat
First true love: Michael
First enemy: Not a clue…
First big trip: NY and Dominican Rep. 3 weeks of pure family fun!
First music you remember hearing in your house:  Carpenters

l a s t s
Last car ride:  To work
Last kiss: My son
Last good cry: Who knows, I am always crying! I’m a sap!
Last movie seen:  Mean Girls…love that movie!!!
Last beverage drank: Dr. Pepper
Last food consumed: Spaghetti
Last crush: Casey
Last phone call: One of my stupid Notary’s
Last time showered: 4:15am
Last shoes worn: Pink/Black Vans
Last item bought: CCM Jacket
Last time scolded:  Not a clue…

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? Roger
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? Roger

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? MAC, Bloomingdales, Sephora
02. any tattoos or piercing? Yes, Yes

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? Nope
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Whatever is in the shower
03. what are you most scared of? Clowns!
04. what are you listening to right now? The boys are listening to Old School Rap
05. where do you want to get married? Newport Beach on a boat…OH HEY I AM getting married there NEXT YEAR!!! Whoot!
06. how many buddies are online right now? 14 AIM, 5 MSN, 0 Yahoo…
07. what would you change about yourself? My ass!


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: PINK
02. food: Japanese
04. girls' names: 
05. subjects in school: I don’t do school, anymore.
06. animals: I want a panda bear!
07. sports: HOCKEY!!!
08. perfume: Too Many
09. cologne: Armani

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? Yep
02. smoked? Used to, don’t anymore
03. made yourself throw up? Yea
04. skinny dipped? Yep
05: been in love? Yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? Of Course
07. pictured a crush naked? No
08. actually seen a crush naked?  No
09. cried when someone died? Yes
10. lied? Yep
12. been rejected? Of Course
13. rejected someone? Yep
14. used someone? Yes
15. done something you regret? More than once.

c u r r e n t 
clothes: Jeans
make-up: Yes
annoyance: The Boys at work
smell:  The boys at work all wear diff stuff, so it’s a mis mash of smells….kinda gross!
favorite artist: Don’t have just one
desktop: My son sitting on the players bench at the KINGS game!

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: Nicholas
you imed: Crystal

a r e | y o u
open minded: Yea
arrogant: sometimes
interesting: Can be
moody: MORE THAN YOU WANT TO KNOW
hardworking: Yes
healthy: Nah
attractive: I don’t think so
bored: a bit
responsible: Yes 
obsessed: Sometimes
angry: Not too often
sad: Sometimes
disappointed: In myself sometimes
hyper: ALL THE TIME WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
trusting: Now more than ever
talkative: Let’s just say my mom got me a shirt when I was younger that said “I’m talking and I can’t shut up” I should wear it everyday!
legal: Way legal


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: ?
slap: ?
look like: ?
talk to online: ??

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: Coke
flowers or candy:  Flowers
tall or short: Tall
thick or thin: Medium
Long or short: Long

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: 
all i need is: 
what do you notice on a person first: Eyes
last person you danced with: Roger (real dancing) Nicholas if its just fun dancing in the livingroom!
worst question to ask: 
who makes you smile: Roger and Nicholas 
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: 
who do you have a crush on: Casey, didn’t I answer this already?

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you:  I have…never again
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: Never agian 
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: Sometimes
Wish you were younger: All the time

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 3
of hearts i have broken: 1
of guys i've kissed: Oh crap, too many to even count!
of girls i've kissed: 1 
of continents i have lived on: 1
of tight friends: 3 maybe 4
of cds i own: I don’t own very many…no CD player at home


----------



## User34 (Mar 7, 2006)

F i r s t s
First best friend:in Kindergarten, a girl named Sarah
First car:still on the MTA.
First kiss on the lips: fourth grade. Anthony Antoldi
First real kiss: 6th grade Anthony Andriano ( yea I like Italian guys ok. )
First break-up: 16 yrs. old. 
First screen name: Allumeze-16
First self purchased album:A TLC album
First funeral:My great grandmothers
First pets:Tony ( a dog)
First true love:at 17 yrs old- My daughter Sarah 
First enemy:Mellissa- She stole my boyfriend. Bitch.
First big trip: Ecuador-11 yrs old 
First music you remember hearing in your house:Spanish music! Salsa, merengue,cumbia. 

l a s t s
Last car ride:Last night on our way home from Kohl's
Last kiss: This morning kissed my baby good-bye
Last good cry: Don't remember 
Last movie seen: "     "
Last beverage drankepsi
Last food consumed: some soup
Last crush:This Hot pizza shop owner by my casa 
Last phone call: my friend anthony called me at like 2:30 am. I was sleeping. 
Last time showered: hehe.. yesterday. I'm bumming at home right now.
Last shoes worn:My light brown aldo boots
Last item bought: Flirt skunk brush 
Last time scolded: this morn. by my dumb B/F

r e l a t i o n s h i p s
01. who are your very best friends? Marissa and my mom
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend?yeap. Danny 

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? Mac. I have abonded my fashion sense for make-up.
02. any tattoos or piercing? just the ears

s p e c i f i c s
01. do you do drugs? if tylenol counts...YYYYES.
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? what ever is on sale 
03. what are you most scared of? Dying youg. Never getting to see my kids grow up.
04. what are you listening to right now? dora the explorer 
05. where do you want to get married? at this point anywhere.
06. how many buddies are online right now? online buddies? lol.. that's so 1999 to me. 
07. what would you change about yourself? My weight. =/


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: Purple
02. food:spanish food 
04. girls' names:Sarah, Sophia, Isabelle
05. subjects in school: english
06. animals:cats, dogs
07. sports: baseball, basketball
08. perfume: right now Fantasy
09. cologne: oh man.. as long as it smells good any cologne on a guy makes me melt.But polo sport brings memories

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yeap
02. smoked? yes.
03. made yourself throw up? no
04. skinny dipped?nope.
05: been in love? Of course 
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? haha.. That's what I was known for by my brothers.
07. pictured a crush naked? ooh yea 
08. actually seen a crush naked?no =/
09. cried when someone died? umm.. I'm not a cold  hearted bitch. At least not ALL the time.
10. lied? yeap
12. been rejected? ughh yea 
13. rejected someone? YES
14. used someone? unfortunatly
15. done something you regret? 3x.

c u r r e n t
clothes: anything that fits my jelly belly
make-up: MAC
annoyance: my roomate and her boyfriend.   and My daughter's father's pyscho girlfriend. 
smell: eew.. mustard  & ketchup
favorite artist: eh. 
desktop:none

l a s t | p e r s o n
hugged: my baby Gabriel
you imed: ummm... don't remember 

a r e | y o u
open minded: yea 
arrogant:no
interesting:yea 
moody:yea 
hardworking: when I have to be
healthy: I HOPE!
attractive: I'm ok but after 2 kids. I lost my mojo.
bored: why else would I be doing this?!
responsible: ehh... not really =/
obsessed: with the pizza guy yea. 
angry:Yea. 
sad:yea
disappointed: yea 
hyper: no 
trusting: yea 
talkative: somtimes
legal: well.. I'm 25 and was born in the US.. so.. YEA?!


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a
kill:lol.. oh man 
slap: KATHY,and a bunch of other hoochies 
look like: myself but just with a flat stomach 
talk to online: no one. well.. maybe Jorge

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r
coke or Pepsi: PEPSI all the way
flowers or candy: fowers.. they die but candy stays with you.
tall or short: depends. 
thick or thin: depends on what. Like I like thick crust pizza and thick wallets. Or Thin crisps.
Long or short: once again.. depends.

r a n d o m
in the morning i am: a mother, a chef and a maid. wait.. I'm always all that
all i need is: LOVE.
what do you notice on a person first: eyes
last person you danced with: my girls at a club 
worst question to ask: are u pregnant?
who makes you smile: my kids
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: hehe.. the pizza guy.
who do you have a crush on: look above

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you:NO
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me:NO
wish you were a member of the opposite sex:NO
Wish you were younger:YEA

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken:ABOOUT 3
of hearts i have broken:A FEW 
of guys i've kissed:HA. U THINK I REMEMBER?
of girls i've kissed: 0
of continents i have lived on:1
of tight friends:3
of cds i own: 0


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_03. what are you most scared of? *COCKROACHES!!!!*_

 
*shivers* ugh, me too!!!! I love all bugs except Cockroaches! they are so gross!!! I always jump and shriek when I see one!!


----------



## Willa (Mar 7, 2006)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Isabelle
First car: None
First kiss on the lips: Guillaume
First real kiss: Guillaume
First break-up: Guillaume  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First screen name: Pellegirl
First self purchased album: La Lambada  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x 1000
First funeral: My fathers uncle
First pets: Lapuce, a siamese cat
First true love: Eric
First enemy: Carine
First big trip: ...New York in 2003
First music you remember hearing in your house: I just called to say I love you

l a s t s
Last car ride: Sunday afternoon
Last kiss: Steven 1 month ago
Last good cry: Don't remember
Last movie seen: 13
Last beverage drank: Water 
Last food consumed: A Brie cheese, Brillat Savarin
Last crush: Aj 
Last phone call: - 
Last time showered: Last night
Last shoes worn: My ugly brown things I bought at Payless
Last item bought: Food
Last time scolded: - ?

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? None
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? No

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? Make up forever on Ste Catherine
02. any tattoos or piercing? I got a Monroe done 1 month ago and I freaked out 1 week after that. I still have the nose and ear pierced. I once had my tongue(?) too.

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? I sometimes smoke pot
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? John Frieda Brunette
03. what are you most scared of? Wake up and see someone in my bedroom corner
04. what are you listening to right now? -
05. where do you want to get married? Never want to!
06. how many buddies are online right now? Im at work
07. what would you change about yourself? My fat!


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: Violet
02. food: Pastas
04. girls' names: Marlene
05. subjects in school: Arts
06. animals: Cat
07. sports: None
08. perfume: Cabotine
09. cologne: -

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? Yes
02. smoked? Weed
03. made yourself throw up? Yes, when I dranked too much one night
04. skinny dipped? Yes
05: been in love? Yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? Yes 
07. pictured a crush naked? No
08. actually seen a crush naked? No
09. cried when someone died? Yes
10. lied? Yes
12. been rejected? Yes
13. rejected someone? Yes
14. used someone? Yes
15. done something you regret? No

c u r r e n t 
clothes: Blue pants
make-up: Loreal mascara with Make up for ever eye shaddow
annoyance: Earring somebody eating
smell: Anna Sui Dreams
favorite artist: SHAG
desktop: A beach

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: ?
you imed:? 

a r e | y o u
open minded: Yes
arrogant: Sometimes
interesting: Yes
moody: Sometimes
hardworking: Sometimes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



healthy: Yes
attractive: Am I?
bored: Right now, yes
responsible: Yes
obsessed: No
angry: No
sad: No
disappointed: Sometimes
hyper: No
trusting: Yes
talkative: Sometimes
legal: ... ?


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: A spider
slap: Nicole Ritchie. EAT!
look like: Elisa Dushku
talk to online: Nobody

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: None
flowers or candy: Colorful flowers, any of them!
tall or short: Tall
thick or thin: Thick
Long or short: Long

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: Sleepy
all i need is: Cheese
what do you notice on a person first: The way they eat
last person you danced with: Myself!
worst question to ask: Are you still going to the gym?
who makes you smile: My cousin
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: Dont know
who do you have a crush on: None

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: No
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: No
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: No
Wish you were younger: Yes!!!

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: Once
of hearts i have broken: Dont know
of guys i've kissed: ... Isshhh... ?
of girls i've kissed: None
of continents i have lived on: One
of tight friends: One?
of cds i own: 100?


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 7, 2006)

F i r s t s
First best friend: nadja
First car: never owned one
First kiss on the lips: daniel when I was 12
First real kiss: daniel when I was 12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First break-up: michael with 14
First screen name: Felidae7
First self purchased album: uhm I think Bad from micheal jackson when I was 10
First funeral: my grandma
First pets: mink my cat
First true love: gunnar
First enemy: can't remember
First big trip: interail - 4 week through europe with a train when I was 15 with a friend that was 16, man we had so much fun!
First music you remember hearing in your house: milva

l a s t s
Last car ride: last week
Last kiss: this afternoon
Last good cry: january watching a sad movie
Last movie seen: mr. & mrs. smith
Last beverage drank: water
Last food consumed: rice
Last crush: my BF
Last phone call: my BF
Last time showered: 2 hours ago after yoga
Last shoes worn: red highheel boots
Last item bought: tenderling blush and overgrown yesterday yeah!
Last time scolded: today at work - like everday *sigh*

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? elke, nicole, sarina, sandra
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? yes!

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? MAC and H&M
02. any tattoos or piercing? yup, 2 tattoos and 5 piercings used to be 11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? yup I did, but haven't for the last 5 years
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? to many to count
03. what are you most scared of? spiders
04. what are you listening to right now? tv
05. where do you want to get married?  uhm, no idea
06. how many buddies are online right now? don't chat online anymore
07. what would you change about yourself? oh alot, a bit more patience would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





f a v o r i t e s
01. color: green
02. food: pasta
04. girls' names: solidea
05. subjects in school: art
06. animals: cats
07. sports: yoga and balett
08. perfume: hypnotic poison
09. cologne: ?

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yup
02. smoked? yup, still and to much
03. made yourself throw up? yup because I was drunk
04. skinny dipped? what's that?
05: been in love? yup
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? nope
07. pictured a crush naked? yup
08. actually seen a crush naked? yup
09. cried when someone died?  yup
10. lied? yup
12. been rejected?  yup
13. rejected someone? yup
14. used someone? yup
15. done something you regret? yup

c u r r e n t 
clothes: red yoga pants and a tee
make-up: none
annoyance: work
smell: nothing
favorite artist: roisin murphy 
desktop: björk cover art

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: BF
you imed: none

a r e | y o u
open minded: yup I think so
arrogant: yup sometimes
interesting: I hope so
moody: oh yeah
hardworking: definitly
healthy: nope
attractive: I hope so
bored: sometimes
responsible: yup
obsessed: yes!
angry: yes
sad: sometimes
disappointed: sometimes
hyper: yup
trusting: yup
talkative: yup
legal: yup


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: oh there are a few....
slap: and a few more..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



look like: angelina jolie please
talk to online: noone

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi:  coke
flowers or candy: candys
tall or short: tall
thick or thin: thin
Long or short: long

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: moody! I'm not a morning person
all i need is: my BF, interessting people and quality time
what do you notice on a person first: how he/she moves
last person you danced with: elke
worst question to ask: did you gain weight??
who makes you smile: my BF, every single day since I know him!
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: like what?
who do you have a crush on:  no one

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: nope
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: nope
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: sometime, oh that would be so much fun, just for one day!
Wish you were younger: sometimes

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 4
of hearts i have broken: 2 I'm sure of but my guess is 4
of guys i've kissed: uhm well, something like 60? *hides* I was wild 10 years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



of girls i've kissed: 2
of continents i have lived on: one, europe 
of tight friends: 6
of cds i own: something between 200-300, books I have 567 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_______________________


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 7, 2006)

this is fun stuff! all true

F i r s t s
First best friend: vianna, this was like in 3rd grade, such a pretty name!
First car: never owned one, plan to this year
First kiss on the lips: adam, first crush
First real kiss: chris
First break-up: jesse
First screen name: AlleyKat
First self purchased album: alanis morrisette-jagged little pill
First funeral: when i was like 1 or 2, i dont remember, my uncle, never met him
First pets: fefe and daisy my pet chicks that i got from school when i was in the thrid grade....damn next door neighbors cat got to em, oen by one! i remember coming home to my mom telling me fefe and dasy were gone, i got up agiasnt the wall and started crying so hard!!
First true love: chris O' Hara, we've been together for two years now
First enemy: heather, two faced bitch...oopsie got to let it go
First big trip: to hermosillo, mexico to see my grandparents
First music you remember hearing in your house: sublime

l a s t s
Last car ride: yesterday coming home
Last kiss: yesterday with my fiance chris
Last good cry: about a week ago becuase i had so much shit going on i jsut let it out.
Last movie seen: domino
Last beverage drank: brisk iced tea
Last food consumed: chicken parmesean
Last crush: hmmm i only have celeb crushes now and it wil lalways be KEVIN ZEGERS!!
Last phone call: chris
Last time showered: just about and hour ago
Last shoes worn: black flip flops
Last item bought: hmmm clothes
Last time scolded: dont get scolded as of late so maybe like months ago

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends?  i have one her name is christina
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? fiance chris

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? plaza bonita mall
02. any tattoos or piercing? tattoo on the right lower part of my stomach, a playboy bunny tat....ewww...i wanna get it removed

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? not THOSE drugs but i do smoke weed from time to time....shhhh
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Suddz FX
03. what are you most scared of? SHARKS....i get so panicky and nervous, i started to cry at those aquaruim things, they had to make me exit cuz i was making the poeple nervous. Chris wants ot take me to the vegas shark thing, im trying ot get the courage too....
04. what are you listening to right now? pink-stupid girls
05. where do you want to get married? anywhere as long as its with chris
06. how many buddies are online right now? dunno im hardly chat
07. what would you change about yourself? gain a little wieght, longer hair


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: hmmm blue
02. food: italian
04. girls' names: vianna
05. subjects in school: graduated in june 05 so none
06. animals: dogs
07. sports: dont really play them, i ride quads tho...
08. perfume: micheal kors
09. cologne: um yea...lol

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yes, oh yes
02. smoked? once, never did it, cigarretes that is.
03. made yourself throw up? maybe twice while i was going thru dperession but never agian!
04. skinny dipped? yes
05: been in love? yes i still am
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? heheeh yea...
07. pictured a crush naked? yea
08. actually seen a crush naked? yes...
09. cried when someone died? of course i cry when people i love get hurt!!
10. lied? who hasnt?
12. been rejected? of course
13. rejected someone? had to
14. used someone? once, felt really bad tho....never agian
15. done something you regret? yes, got reaaallly drunk and came home, mom wasnt happy...

c u r r e n t 
that i mwearing?
clothes: sweat pants and tank top, both grey and white socks
make-up: none
annoyance: my 2 borthers playing halo 2 behind me and being looooud!!
smell: cheeseburger, brother is eating him a cheeburger
favorite artist: kevyn aucoin
desktop: nothun

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: mom
you imed: christina

a r e | y o u
open minded:yes 
arrogant: no
interesting: sorta
moody: in the morning soemtimes
hardworking: all the time, i come from rought times..
healthy: yes
attractive: i hope so
bored: god yea!
responsible: iam whe ni know it HAS to be done
obsessed: with noone
angry: no hardly
sad: nahhh
disappointed: no
hyper: somewhat
trusting: to the poeple i love
talkative: yikes yes!!
legal: 18 last june...so yes


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: child rapists
slap: people who do human trafficking...hell ill kill them too
look like: i know im latin, but who doesnt wanna look like halle berry??
talk to online: more mac addicts

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: i dont drink dark soda...but if i had to choose, pepsi
flowers or candy: candy....gosh im a candy eater!
tall or short: tall
thick or thin: thick
Long or short: long

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: happy but can get grumpy if u wake me
all i need is: chris and my family, and mac of course
what do you notice on a person first: eyes
last person you danced with: my bestfriend christina
worst question to ask: i know u got a fiance but can i get your number?
who makes you smile: chris, and specktra.net
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: chris and going to mac
who do you have a crush on: kevin zegers the actor, geeesh he's hot

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: no
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: nope
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: nahhh
Wish you were younger: younger than 18? i been wishin iwas as old as 18 since i was 14!!! lol

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 1 time, jesse ya screwed me over
of hearts i have broken: once, alan was a perfect gentlemen, but i just didnt feel the love he felt for me, man did i crush him, i felt so bad...still do
of guys i've kissed: 4, adam, chris, jesse and alan
of girls i've kissed: 1, wasnt a makeout it was a peck o nthe lips as a dare...yea im boring
of continents i have lived on: 1 ...us
of tight friends: my family, chris, his family and christina
of cds i own: a crap load


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Mar 8, 2006)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Dot(friends since the 7th grade)
First car: 1988 Mercury Tracer! Loved that thing!
First kiss on the lips: 6th grade, some boy pushed me...and stole it! 
First real kiss: Um...16
First break-up: 16
First screen name: I can't remember that...that was in the late 90's.
First self purchased album: Boyz II Men Motown Philly 
First funeral: My Grandmas's best friends daughter...R.I.P
First pets: Wow, can't remember, I was very young...I think a poodle.
First true love: Um...I don't like to think of anybody as a first love. 
First enemy: I don't...I got picked on alot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




First big trip: Uh...my family drove across country when I was 6.
First music you remember hearing in your house: Steveie Wonder isn't she lovely.

l a s t s
Last car ride: Tonight...drove home from work.
Last kiss: Tonight...kissed my bf before I went into work.
Last good cry: Last week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Last movie seen: Spanglish..cute movie.
Last beverage drank: Coffee
Last food consumed: Two Bean burritos from Taco Bell
Last crush: LOL....junior highschool...lol..some boy named Mikaele!
Last phone call: My stupid bank.
Last time showered: This afternoon
Last shoes worn: Some sportco boots.
Last item bought: Two bean burritos
Last time scolded: Last week

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? Dot...been friends since 7th grade.
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? bf...yes.

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? Forever21
02. any tattoos or piercing? One peircing in my nose, five tats...and I used to have my tongue, but I had to let it close when I had surgery.

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? Um...riiiight...why would I admit I do drugs!?!  
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Sauve
03. what are you most scared of? the dark and scary movies
04. what are you listening to right now? stuid show...Eye for an Eye
05. where do you want to get married? LOL...next question.
06. how many buddies are online right now? I closed out Trillian. Don't know.
07. what would you change about yourself? LOL...Next question.


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: Black
02. food: Asian, Mexican and Italian
04. girls' names: Tajei
05. subjects in school: English
06. animals: Monkeys
07. sports: Gymnastics and Track
08. perfume: VS Heavenly
09. cologne: Jean Paul Gaultier(I don't think I spelled that right)

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? Eh...yes
02. smoked? Unfortunately
03. made yourself throw up? Um...no.
04. skinny dipped? Nah
05: been in love? Yep
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble?No
07. pictured a crush naked? LOL...no comment. 
08. actually seen a crush naked? LOL...I pleade the fizzith!
09. cried when someone died? Of course.
10. lied? The 5th
12. been rejected? Heck yes!
13. rejected someone? Hell yes!
14. used someone? No
15. done something you regret? Of course

c u r r e n t 
clothes: Gray Navy Sweats and Gray Tony Group Autoplex t-shirt
make-up: NYX Bronze shadow on eyes, Studio Fix NC40, Mascera
annoyance: At the moment...nothing
smell: Ralph Lauren Romance
favorite artist: Dont' have one...I like to many different things
desktop: One that I made...it has a saying that says.."I love him with all my heart"

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: my bf
you imed: My friend in Texas

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: No
interesting: I suppose
moody: yes
hardworking: yep
healthy: try to be
attractive: I guess so
bored: no
responsible: yep
obsessed: no
angry: sometimes
sad: sometimes
disappointed: sometimes
hyper: sometimes
trusting: not very easily
talkative: to much
legal: yes


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: nobody
slap: nobody
look like: me
talk to online: a whole bunch of people

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: Coke baby!
flowers or candy: Candy
tall or short: uh...I'm short...but I don't know
thick or thin: thick
Long or short: long or short what?

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: tired
all i need is: love
what do you notice on a person first: um..their face
last person you danced with: my kids
worst question to ask: who?
who makes you smile: my bf and kids
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: my bf
who do you have a crush on: my bf...lol

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: no
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: I guess
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: no
Wish you were younger: no

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: to many
of hearts i have broken:not sure 
of guys i've kissed: lol...the 5th
of girls i've kissed: Uh...zero
of continents i have lived on: one
of tight friends: 4
of cds i own: waaaaaaaay to many...to many to count.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 8, 2006)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Cliff (i've known him my whole life )
First car: silver Honda Civic
First kiss on the lips: Cliff
First real kiss: ehh =\
First break-up: Brian...lolol funny
First screen name: drmprin8
First self purchased album: Britney Spears' first album
First funeral: um..my grandpas i think?
First pets: Zippy - a cat and a bunch of goldfish
First true love: not yet, kthx.
First enemy: Julia. which is funny considering we've been BFF now for probably 6/7 years?
First big trip: road trip with my mom the summer of 2003! from here, to ohio, to pennsylvania, New Jersey, Connecticut, New York n then Boston. yay.
First music you remember hearing in your house: wtf? probably Madonna? LMFAO

l a s t s
Last car ride: umm probably on Sunday when i had to return something at Best Buy?
Last kiss: LMFAO like i remember.
Last good cry: today while watching Grey's Anatomy with Michele
Last movie seen: Dickie Roberts
Last beverage drank: milk
Last food consumed: Girl Scout Thin Mint cookies!
Last crush: Chris from American Idol!
Last phone call: my mom called around 8?
Last time showered: 20 mins ago
Last shoes worn: my pink Converse
Last item bought: tons of Flirt! makeup & dvds
Last time scolded: no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




r e l a t i o n s h i p s
01. who are your very best friends? Michele, Addy, Chelsea and my sister?
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? nopee

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? Sephora
02. any tattoos or piercing? 10 ear piercings and my nose is pierced

s p e c i f i c s
01. do you do drugs? nope
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Redken Extreme/Brocato Cloud 9
03. what are you most scared of? losing another person close to me..
04. what are you listening to right now? Delta Goodrem - Not Me, Not I
05. where do you want to get married? haven't really planned that yet
06. how many buddies are online right now? 24
07. what would you change about yourself? my anxiety and weight


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: pink
02. food: tacos!
04. girls' names: Spencer, Ava, Ayla..tons more
05. subjects in school: English and computer software
06. animals: Pugs, cats..idk.
07. sports: basketball <33
08. perfume: Chanel Chance
09. cologne: ...

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? when i was like two.
02. smoked? nope
03. made yourself throw up? yes
04. skinny dipped? yes
05: been in love? not really
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? all the time 
07. pictured a crush naked? yes
08. actually seen a crush naked? yes
09. cried when someone died? oh my god, of course.
10. lied? yep
12. been rejected? yuuuup
13. rejected someone? yah
14. used someone? nope
15. done something you regret? too much to count.

c u r r e n t
clothes: Coca Cola t-shirt, black pj pants, socks
make-up: none
annoyance: i'm itchy all over and i have a rash on my arm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



smell: Givenchy Very Irresistible perfume
favorite artist: Carrie Underwood
desktop: Bucky from AI5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmfao

l a s t | p e r s o n
hugged: my mom
you imed: Michele

a r e | y o u
open minded: sometimes
arrogant: idk
interesting: obviously!
moody: extremely
hardworking: yes
healthy: hahaha no
attractive: not really
bored: very
responsible: yes
obsessed: yes
angry: no
sad: yes
disappointed: yes
hyper: yes
trusting: very
talkative: yep!
legal: nope


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a
kill: right now, no one 
slap: Kellie from AI5 ;P
look like: Mandy Musgrave from South Of Nowhere
talk to online: Lindsay =\

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r
coke or Pepsi: DIET Coke. Regular pop hurts my stomach so bad.
flowers or candy: Flowers
tall or short: Short
thick or thin: Not too thin.
Long or short: Long

r a n d o m
in the morning i am: VERY cranky
all i need is: to finish this montage i'm making
what do you notice on a person first: hair, eyes and teeth
last person you danced with: does my puppy count?
worst question to ask: 'When are you due?' when you're NOT pregnant -.-
who makes you smile: Michele, Addy..
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: Matt
who do you have a crush on: Chris from AI5!!

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: sometimes if i'm bored
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: yeah but only certain people
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: nah
Wish you were younger: it'd be nice to be a little kid again and not have to deal with the pressures of growing up

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: twice
of hearts i have broken: who knows
of guys i've kissed: 3
of girls i've kissed: 1
of continents i have lived on: 1
of tight friends: 3
of cds i own: 400+


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 8, 2006)

First best friend: tulani
First car: never owned one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First kiss on the lips: don't remember
First real kiss: 7th grade
First break-up: Antonio
First screen name: Risaspieces
First self purchased album: New Kids on the Block lol
First funeral: my great grandma
First pets: kimba and musica
First true love: still searching, though my ex may be it - haven't figured that out yet
First enemy: Emily 
First big trip: Mexico, I was 4
First music you remember hearing in your house: "My Boyfriends Back"

l a s t s
Last car ride: Driving to goodwill to drop off my clothes today
Last kiss: Carlos, last night
Last good cry: Valentines Day
Last movie seen: Hustle and Flow
Last beverage drank: Rockstar
Last food consumed: Tofu and Spinach
Last crush: Carlos
Last phone call: Alyssa
Last time showered: 30 minutes ago
Last shoes worn: brand new adidias shelltoes
Last item bought: rockstar
Last time scolded: HA!

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? Heather, Jasmine, Regina, Michelle, Antonio
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? Kind of 

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop?  Vintage stores
02. any tattoos or piercing? tongue, nose, 8 in ears, no tattoos

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs?  Yes. I drink alcohol, smoke cigarettes and smoke weed
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Back To basics
03. what are you most scared of? dying without making an impact on anyone
04. what are you listening to right now? All For Love - Color me Badd - lol it's on my ipod
05. where do you want to get married? I don't really care, as long it's not a church. 
06. how many buddies are online right now? I don't know. I don't use im
07. what would you change about yourself? nothing - I wouldn't be me. 


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: Pink 
02. food: mexican/dominican/puerto rican/cuban
04. girls' names: Aracely
05. subjects in school: science, english, art
06. animals: penguins, crabs, cats, dogs, monkeys
07. sports: football, volleyball, gymnastics, basketball, baseball  
08. perfume: YUCK! But if I have to wear it, Turquatic
09. cologne: YUCK

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? of course
02. smoked? of course
03. made yourself throw up? yep!  
04. skinny dipped? yep!
05: been in love? not sure
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? no
07. pictured a crush naked? of course!
08. actually seen a crush naked? of course! ;P
09. cried when someone died? yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10. lied? yep!
12. been rejected? Hmm, kind of 
13. rejected someone? yes
14. used someone? never
15. done something you regret? nope 

c u r r e n t 
clothes: pj's
make-up: strobe cream 
annoyance: don't want to be home
smell: conditioner
favorite artist: ahhhh, too many
desktop: PC

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: Carlos
you imed: it's been too long since I imed anyone. Oh wait, if the phone counts, Liz.

a r e | y o u
open minded: always 
arrogant: far from it
interesting: I like to think so
moody: unfortunately, yes
hardworking: to a default
healthy: no :-/ hopefully one day I will be
attractive: hmm, sometimes
bored: sometimes
responsible: sometimes
obsessed: with what? 
angry: sometimes
sad: sometimes
disappointed: sometimes
hyper: sometimes 
trusting: sometimes
talkative: always
legal: yea, I'm old


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: no one
slap: no one
look like: myself
talk to online: no one

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: pepsi
flowers or candy: flowers
tall or short: tall
thick or thin: thick
Long or short: long

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: cranky if I'm at home 
all i need is: to have my life
what do you notice on a person first: eyes
last person you danced with: jasmine
worst question to ask: what do you wanna do?
who makes you smile: numerous people
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: i'm not blasting that on a public forum. 
who do you have a crush on: ^ 

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: hell no! I have a life thanks.
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: lol i have in the past 
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: yep! sometimes, just to see. 
Wish you were younger: no 

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: twice
of hearts i have broken: one that I'm aware of
of guys i've kissed: oh lord, I lost count a LONG time ago 100 something at least
of girls i've kissed: 5 
of continents i have lived on: 1 
of tight friends: 5
of cds i own: 100 something


----------



## BadPrincess (Mar 8, 2006)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Maria
First car: 73 Camaro
First kiss on the lips: Paul 6th grade
First real kiss: John 7th grade
First break-up: Tom 8th grade
First screen name: PrincessPoncho
First self purchased album: Def Leppard (High N Dry) & Quiet Riot (Guilty Pleasures)
First funeral: My X-Husbands Great Grandmother
First pets: Shauna (Basset Hound) Age 8
First true love: Thats a good question!! I guess since I think True love lasts forever, I'll go with my current husband Tony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First enemy: Lisa
First big trip: School Camping Trip 5th grade
First music you remember hearing in your house: Led Zepplin & The Doors

l a s t s
Last car ride: This Morning, dropping my son off at his school camping trip.
Last kiss: My Hubby, he left for work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Last good cry: Maybe a year ago? Don't know
Last movie seen: Saw 2
Last beverage drank: Coffee
Last food consumed: Pizza
Last crush: The Hubby
Last phone call: My Brother
Last time showered: Last Night
Last shoes worn: Uggs clogs
Last item bought: Flirt! Blush Brush Yesterday
Last time scolded: Umm about 15 yrs ago

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? Maria, Kim & Hubby
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? Yup Married

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? Mac & Kohls
02. any tattoos or piercing? No Tattooa but have four holes in left ear & two in right.. Self Done in 8th grade with a safty pin never finished lol

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? Nope
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? BioSilk, Tresemme & Paul Mitchell
03. what are you most scared of? HEIGHTS
04. what are you listening to right now? Almost anything 
05. where do you want to get married? On The Beach
06. how many buddies are online right now? Don't know haven't used Ain in two years.
07. what would you change about yourself? Might want to lose 10 pounds other then that I like myself 


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: Black & Purple
02. food: Chicken & Shrimp Francaise
04. girls' names: Shannan
05. subjects in school: Business
06. animals: Dog
07. sports: Street Racing opps I mean Drag Racing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



08. perfume: Dior Pure Poison
09. cologne: Bora Bora

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? Yup
02. smoked? Cigarettes? Yup Other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yup in High School
03. made yourself throw up? Nope
04. skinny dipped? Yup
05: been in love? Yup
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? lol Yes
07. pictured a crush naked? No
08. actually seen a crush naked? Yes
09. cried when someone died? Yes
10. lied?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to my parents about where I was almost always in high school, because of this my teenages daughter doesn't get much passed me!!!
12. been rejected? Yup
13. rejected someone? Yup
14. used someone? no
15. done something you regret? Yes 

c u r r e n t 
clothes: T-shirt & Fleece Pants
make-up: None
annoyance: Have work to do!
smell: Coffee
favorite artist: Not sure
desktop: PC

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: My son
you imed: Can't remember

a r e | y o u
open minded: Yup
arrogant: No
interesting: Yes
moody: Yes
hardworking: YUP
healthy: I think
attractive: Yes
bored: Never
responsible: YUP
obsessed: A tad bid with Makeup & Cleaning my House
angry: nope
sad: nope
disappointed: nope
hyper: Maybe lol I don't ever just sit around I always have things to do or find something that needs to be taken care of.
trusting: YUP
talkative: Once I know someone
legal: Yes


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: No one
slap: My sister-in-law - we think she is cheating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



look like: Myself
talk to online: My hubby

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: Pepsi Twist or Lime
flowers or candy: Love Chocolate
tall or short: Short
thick or thin: Thin
Long or short: Long as in Hair? Long then

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: Quiet
all i need is: My Family
what do you notice on a person first: Eyes
last person you danced with: My Husband
worst question to ask: Don't know
who makes you smile: My Kids
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: My Sister-in Law *EDIT:* I thought you meant funny in a bad way but after reading I guess you meant like butterflyes in a good way?? Well then it would be My Hubby again!
who do you have a crush on: My Husband Tony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: Nope
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: Nope
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: Hell NO
Wish you were younger: No

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 2
of hearts i have broken: 4
of guys i've kissed: I'm skipping this one lol
of girls i've kissed: Nope
of continents i have lived on: 1
of tight friends: 2
of cds i own: Last time I counted 153


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Mar 8, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

F i r s t s
First best friend:  Kelsey
First car:  Honda Prelude
First kiss on the lips:   grade 3..Russell
First real kiss:   Ryan
First break-up:  Jonathan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First screen name:  Tia909
First self purchased album:  I think Madonna
First funeral:  My grandfather
First pets: cat
First true love:  Joanathan
First enemy:  Riley
First big trip:  Ireland !
First music you remember hearing in your house:  Classical

l a s t s
Last car ride:  Last night
Last kiss:  this morning (my son)
Last good cry:  2 weeks ago when mt son was really sick in the hospital
Last movie seen:  Bend it Like Beckham
Last beverage drank:  Coffee
Last food consumed:  Bagel
Last crush:  celeb crushes..Cillain Murphy, Jonathan Rhys Meyers
Last phone call:  Kelsey
Last time showered:  this morning
Last shoes worn:  Nike Shocks
Last item bought: MAC e/s (spring up)
Last time scolded: 

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends?  Kelsey, Rachel and Heather
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend?  Nope, not anymore

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? MAC, Zara
02. any tattoos or piercing?  2 tattoos, ears pierced

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs?  Nope
02. what kind of shampoo do you use?  Pantene
03. what are you most scared of?  Spiders
04. what are you listening to right now?  Maroon 5 on headphones
05. where do you want to get married?  doesnt matter
06. how many buddies are online right now?  4
07. what would you change about yourself? Taller


f a v o r i t e s
01. color:  Pink
02. food:  Sushi, Vietmamese
04. girls' names:  Hailey
05. subjects in school:  Biology
06. animals:  Cats
07. sports:  Hockey! Soccer
08. perfume: Gucci Rush, Ameriage
09. cologne:  Kenneth Cole Black

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone?  yes
02. smoked?  yes
03. made yourself throw up?  nope
04. skinny dipped? yes
05: been in love?  yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? yes
07. pictured a crush naked?  no
08. actually seen a crush naked?  no
09. cried when someone died?  yes
10. lied?  yes
12. been rejected?  yes
13. rejected someone?  yes
14. used someone?  no
15. done something you regret?  yes

c u r r e n t 
clothes:  Jeans, sweatshirt
make-up: none
annoyance:  Teletubbies that my son is watching
smell:  
favorite artist: 
desktop:  My son

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: my son
you imed:  my sister

a r e | y o u
open minded:  very
arrogant:  no
interesting:  yes
moody:  sometimes
hardworking: very
healthy:  yes
attractive:  hmmm..I guess so
bored: no
responsible:  yes
obsessed: no
angry: no
sad: not anymore
disappointed:  no
hyper:  no
trusting:  yes
talkative:  yes
legal:  yes


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill:  Paris Hilton
slap:  My ex boyfriend
look like:  Angelina Jolie, Christina aguilera
talk to online:  My mom

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi:  Coke
flowers or candy:  Flowers
tall or short:  tall
thick or thin: 
Long or short: 

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: quiet
all i need is:  Coffee
what do you notice on a person first:  eyes
last person you danced with:  my son
worst question to ask: 
who makes you smile:  my family
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: 
who do you have a crush on:  just celebs..no one else right now

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you:  no
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me:  no
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: no
Wish you were younger: no

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken:  1
of hearts i have broken: 2
of guys i've kissed: dont remember
of girls i've kissed: 2
of continents i have lived on: 1
of tight friends: 3
of cds i own:  300


----------



## MACmermaid (Mar 8, 2006)

F i r s t s
First best friend:  Kendra
First car: 1995 Jeep Cherokee...still have it...*crosses fingers it lasts another 10 years*
First kiss on the lips: ohhhhh bad memory. i think i repressed it until i just was forced to think about it  :-(
First real kiss: Tom
First break-up: Tom
First screen name: Random Rhoda
First self purchased album: maybe Wham?  
First funeral: my grandmother
First pets: Buttercup (albino rabbit)
First true love: Brinn
First enemy: Jenny 
First big trip: Disney World when I was a kid
First music you remember hearing in your house: Donna Summer and Fleetwood Mac

l a s t s
Last car ride: last night to the grocery store
Last kiss: last night
Last good cry: i think last year 
Last movie seen: 40 Year-Old Virgin (f***ing hysterical)
Last beverage drank: coffee
Last food consumed: chef salad
Last crush: Trent Reznor of Nine Inch Nails   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Last phone call: with my mom last night
Last time showered: this morning
Last shoes worn: black boots w/ a heel
Last item bought:  lunch
Last time scolded: no clue!

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? Sylvia, Sandy, Lisa
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend?   fiance

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop?  Nordstrom, Armani Exchange, Benetton, Arden B
02. any tattoos or piercing?   3 tattoos, no piercings

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs?  no
02. what kind of shampoo do you use?  Pureology  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



03. what are you most scared of?  death, mediocrity
04. what are you listening to right now?  a perfect circle
05. where do you want to get married? getting married in allentown, pennsylvania in september   
06. how many buddies are online right now?  no online buddies
07. what would you change about yourself?  nothing b/c i've accepted myself for what i am, good and bad


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: blue
02. food: middle eastern
04. girls' names:  Kaelin, Sophie
05. subjects in school: psychology, chemistry
06. animals: rabbits
07. sports: football, tennis
08. perfume:  Obsession
09. cologne:  Gucci Envy, Joop!  (good association with this cologne from back in the day   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone?  shower but not a bath
02. smoked?  yes
03. made yourself throw up?  i can't under any circumstance, even if i know it will make me feel better
04. skinny dipped?  no
05: been in love?  yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble?   no
07. pictured a crush naked?  sure!
08. actually seen a crush naked?  yup.  but not Trent Reznor    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



09. cried when someone died?  of course
10. lied?  yes
12. been rejected?  yes
13. rejected someone?  yes
14. used someone?  i don't think so
15. done something you regret?  yes

c u r r e n t 
clothes: work clothes from Benetton
make-up: boring/neutral work day make-up- era, fake, shroom on eyes + sinnamon on lips
annoyance:  this job
smell: my own perfume
favorite artist:  Caravaggio
desktop: scene from a nine inch nails video 

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: my fiance
you imed: don't IM

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: no
interesting: people seem to think so
moody: no
hardworking: can be. not right now though!
healthy:  i think so!
attractive: i hope so!
bored: hell yeah
responsible:  yes
obsessed: i would say no, but seeing as i've mentioned trent reznor a few times maybe just a little. . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



angry: to some degree yes
sad:  no
disappointed:  a little
hyper: oh my God no!
trusting:  not so much
talkative:  again, not so much
legal: and then some


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: Paris Hilton  lol   
slap: Paris Hilton, maybe Britney Spears too
look like: no one
talk to online: no one. rather talk in person!

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: Coke
flowers or candy: flowers
tall or short: tall
thick or thin: thin - but not too thin
Long or short: looooonnnng

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: not a happy camper
all i need is: my family
what do you notice on a person first:  eyes
last person you danced with: i don't dance anymore really...tried to leave all my bad habits in college  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



worst question to ask:  where should we go tonight?
who makes you smile:  my fiance, my parents, my grandfather, and my brother 
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: funny in a good way...my fiance. funny in a bad way...this woman at work. something's not quite right with her.  
who do you have a crush on:  asked and answered above  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: no 
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: no
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: just to see what it would be like
Wish you were younger: yes and no

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: none
of hearts i have broken: don't know. hopefully none.
of guys i've kissed:  who knows, maybe 25?
of girls i've kissed: none
of continents i have lived on: one
of tight friends: a handful
of cds i own:  quite a few that are now collecting dust thanks to my iPod!


----------



## karen (Mar 8, 2006)

Only doing the ones I feel like doing. I don't have a lot of time to make long posts during the day. If I don't know or don't remember, no answer will be posted:

F i r s t s
First best friend: Brenda
First car: 67 Mustang
First kiss on the lips: kindergarten, a boy named Chris
First real kiss: Che
First screen name: skadooblue, I think.
First self purchased album: Madonna's self titled debut. bought before she was famous, because I thought she was pretty.
First pets: Sandy, a mutt.
First true love: I refuse to acknowledge any before my husband, as he is TRUE love. So, Brett.


l a s t s
Last car ride: to pick up my son's glasses from the optometrist
Last kiss: my husband, before he went to bed this morning(he works nights)
Last beverage drank: coffee
Last food consumed: oatmeal with raisins
Last phone call: optometrist to tell me my son's glasses were ready
Last time showered: this morning
Last shoes worn: black boho-ish boots. don't remember brand.
Last item bought: yet another MAC haul, bought online. haven't posted it yet.


r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? my husband, brett


f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? Nordstrom, MAC, Hechts
02. any tattoos or piercing? lots. not listing. took out all my piercings, because I've had them for 8-15 years each, and I'm too old for that stuff, honestly. never should've gotten any tattoos, either. DON'T DO IT.

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? no
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Chaz Dean Sweet Almond Cleansing Conditioner
07. what would you change about yourself? get rid of old tattoos and piercing scars


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: brown


h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yes
02. smoked? yes
03. made yourself throw up? yes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



04. skinny dipped? yes
05: been in love? yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? yes
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? no
13. rejected someone? yes
14. used someone? yes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



15. done something you regret? yes

c u r r e n t 
clothes: black track pants, black v-neck long sleeved shirt
make-up: see current pictureless FOTD
annoyance: mailman takes too long.
smell: my perfume, lancome hypnose
favorite artists: tool, mogwai, jesus & mary chain, echo & the bunnymen, tori amos, fiona apple, belle & sebastian, wilco. hell, I could go on all day.
desktop: pic of my daughter, Camille, made into a calendar

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: camille
you imed: I don't chat online. too time consuming.

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: a bit
interesting: not so much
moody: no
hardworking: yes
healthy: yes
attractive: yes
bored: not so much
responsible: yes
obsessed: with MAC? sure.
angry: no
sad: no
disappointed: no
hyper: no
trusting: depends who you're on about.
talkative: no
legal: eh? 


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: no one
slap: no one
look like: angelina jolie would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



talk to online: no one

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: pepsi
flowers or candy: flowers
tall or short: tall
thick or thin: thin
Long or short:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: fine
all i need is: my family
what do you notice on a person first: clothing
last person you danced with: daughter
who makes you smile: my kids, my husband

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: no
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: no
Wish you were younger: no

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 0
of hearts i have broken: no idea
of guys i've kissed: lol no idea
of girls i've kissed: romantically? 2.
of continents i have lived on: 1
of tight friends: 1
of cds i own: probably over a thousand. my husband and I are both collectors, music-wise


----------



## Peaches (Mar 11, 2006)

F i r s t s
First best friend:* Vanessa, when I was little girl. *
First car:* I dont have a car. *
First kiss on the lips:* Don't remember. Probably the boy next door. *
First real kiss:* Tyson. I said yuck and hurt his feelings. I didnt mean to! *
First break-up:* Matthew Meikle. He dumped me and I cried.  *
First screen name:* Angel_babe_14f  hahaha how stupid. *
First self purchased album:* I don't remember. Backstreet Boys? Or Papa Roach - Infest. I havent bought myself many albums, I've had them bought for me though. *
First funeral:* Ben <3 RIP. *
First pets:* Dog, Max. *
First true love:* Tyson when I was 14. *
First enemy:* I don't hate. People hate me though. I dont waste my time or energy on them. *
First big trip:* Trip like vacation? Interstate in 1995. Came to QLD from SA. It was really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
First music you remember hearing in your house:* Dire Straits *

l a s t s
Last car ride:* John, my boyfriend, getting KFC then dropping me home before work. *
Last kiss:* John. *
Last good cry:* I dont remember. I probably just had an outburst of pms emotion and needed a sook.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Last movie seen:* Be Cool at Olay's house before hitting the clubs. *
Last beverage drank:* Water <3 *
Last food consumed:* 2 pieces of Raisin Toast. I'm very not hungry but I felt I should probably eat something since it's been about 6 hours since I last ate. *
Last crush:* John, my boyfriend. *
Last phone call:* Probably either John or Tam (my best friend) *
Last time showered:* Yesterday. Ew. I hate showering when I'm the only one in the house. It freaks me out so bad. I would rather stink than shower home alone. *
Last shoes worn:* Black havianas. *
Last item bought:* 5 Lollipops, A pack of gum & a banana. *
Last time scolded:* Dad yelled at me for not watering the plants when he asked me to. I'm lazy. *

r e l a t i o n s h i p s
01. who are your very best friends?* John, Tam, Olay.  *
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend?* Yes, John. *

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop?* Online. I hate shopping.  *
02. any tattoos or piercing?* Ears pierced. No tats or other piercings yet... *

s p e c i f i c s
01. do you do drugs?* Yes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*
02. what kind of shampoo do you use?* I dont know. Pantene? *
03. what are you most scared of?* Showering home alone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
04. what are you listening to right now?* Dumonde - Never Look Back (Tiesto Radio Edit) on the Anthem Music Channel on AIR on Foxtel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
05. where do you want to get married?* Somewhere tropical. *
06. how many buddies are online right now?* I dont have a buddy list. *
07. what would you change about yourself?* Alot, but I'm happy. *


f a v o r i t e s
01. color:* Green. *
02. food:* Nachos. *
04. girls' names:* My own. *
05. subjects in school:* Looking back, I would like to try them all again, but I enjoyed graphics the most.  *
06. animals:* Polar bears, Pandas, Baby chickens, Siamese fighting fish. *
07. sports:* Whatever. Cricket, surfing. Dont really care. *
08. perfume:* ck Euphoria, Hugo Boss Woman, Britney Spears Fantasy (at the moment) *
09. cologne:* Issey Miyake... John wears it. *

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone?* Yes. *
02. smoked?* No. *
03. made yourself throw up?* Yes, I ate too much pizza and felt sick. It wasnt much better coming up either, ew. *
04. skinny dipped?* Yes. *
05: been in love?* Many times. *
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble?* A few times. *
07. pictured a crush naked?* Haha yes. *
08. actually seen a crush naked?* Oh yeah. *
09. cried when someone died?* Who wouldnt. *
10. lied?* I try not to, but some things are better not known. *
12. been rejected?* Not that I know of. *
13. rejected someone?* I rejected a friend of a friend for a dance last night. I dont like dancing with boys.  *
14. used someone?* I like to think I dont use people at all.  *
15. done something you regret?* Yes and no. *

c u r r e n t
clothes:* Grey trackies and black tank.  *
make-up:* None but I just tried on Jest e/s because I havent used it yet. *
annoyance:* Lack of clothes to wear clubbing/ Bf at work/ My body is tired but my head wants to party.  *
smell:* I cant smell anything at the moment. *
favorite artist:* Music? At the moment... nothing. I'm just listening to dance music on TV. *
desktop:* Photo of John kissing my cheek and me blowing a kiss to the camera. *

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged:* John, Olay, Tam. *
you imed:* I dont IM. *

a r e | y o u
open minded:* Yes. *
arrogant:* I try not to be. *
interesting:* Sometimes. *
moody:* Secretly. *
hardworking:* When I need to be. *
healthy:* I dont know. Im living and breathing without assistance, so yes.  *
attractive:* Today, yes. Other days, not so much. *
bored:* I'm more 'content' at the moment, slightly lethargic. I dont know if it would be boredom. Actually, I probably am. But I'm happy not doing anything. Does that make sense? *
responsible:* Yes. *
obsessed:* Only with clubbing clothes issues. If I cant find something to wear, I will say fk it I'm not coming out. But I went out in bum clothes last night and had a great time & got hit on all freakin night  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
angry:* Not at the moment.  *
sad:* Nope.  *
disappointed:* Sort of. I kinda wanted to hit the clubs again, but my body is exhausted. *
hyper:* I was last night, but I'm paying for it now. *
trusting:* Yes. *
talkative:* Sometimes. I prefer to let others talk. I'm a thinker. *
legal:* In some activities. *


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a
kill:* No one. That's not nice. *
slap:* No one.  *
look like:* Myself but better. *
talk to online:* Olay. *

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r
coke or Pepsi:* Coke *
flowers or candy:* Flowers. White Lillies <3 *
tall or short:* Depends on what it is. *
thick or thin:* Also depends. *
Long or short:* Also! I'm indecisive incase you can't tell. *

r a n d o m
in the morning i am:* Tired & grumpy. *
all i need is:* Air, food, water, space, comfort, love, security, etc. I'm quite happy at the moment by myself in my pjs with some dance music and a bottle of water. Might go lay down with my blankie, though. *
what do you notice on a person first:* Posture, how they carry themselves. *
last person you danced with:* Tam & Olay. *
worst question to ask:* I dont know. To ask someone or to be asked? I think 'Are you a plus size model' would be pretty bad?  *
who makes you smile:* John, Tam, Olay, Teegz, Naomi, Josh, Si, All my friends *
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them:* John (boyfriend!), Olay (We dont hang out much so its nice to see them, I get excitable), Josh(same), Willie (I used to have a crush on him so its kind of embarrassing, its more a feeling of 'omg I want to hide' kinda thing) *
who do you have a crush on:* JOHN! <3 *

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you:* No. *
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me:* No. *
wish you were a member of the opposite sex:* Yes! haha how fun would it be! *
Wish you were younger:* Sometimes. I would love to be 19 again. But, with age comes experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken:* A few.  *
of hearts i have broken:* More than I'd like to.  *
of guys i've kissed:* Too many to recall. *
of girls i've kissed:* A few. Not sure exactly. *
of continents i have lived on:* One. Australia. The best continent. *
of tight friends:* I'm tight with all my friends.  *
of cds i own: * Lots. I dont know exactly how many. *


----------



## kradge79 (Mar 13, 2006)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Tricia
First car: 1990 Toyota Corolla station Wagon
First kiss on the lips: Kevin
First real kiss: Kevin
First break-up: Ryan Dornan - 5th grade, what a great relationship
First screen name: I don't remember
First self purchased album: don't remember
First funeral: that I remember - great grandma
First pets: Pancake the Lhasa Apso
First true love: Ross
First enemy: Suzie Garretson
First big trip: Family vacation to Florida
First music you remember hearing in your house: some sort of Chuch stuff

l a s t s
Last car ride: to work today
Last kiss: Ross
Last good cry:last night 
Last movie seen: Date Movie - DON'T SEE IT!!!
Last beverage drank: water
Last food consumed: a roast beef and turkey sandwich and chips
Last crush: Ross
Last phone call: I just called one of my volunteers for work purposes
Last time showered: Saturday
Last shoes worn: I'm wearing brown cloggy things now...
Last item bought: lunch
Last time scolded: yesterday

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? Joy, Jen, Heather, Stacey, Sarah
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? nope, unless husband counts as forever boyfriend

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? Express, Forever 21, MAC 
02. any tattoos or piercing? just ears

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? not illegal ones
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? L'Oreal Vive line
03. what are you most scared of? not living my dreams
04. what are you listening to right now? the radio - Kelly Clarkson
05. where do you want to get married? I got married in Tampa, so that works for me
06. how many buddies are online right now? ???
07. what would you change about yourself? whiten my teeth


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: pink
02. food: my mom's cashew chicken
04. girls' names: Annabelle, Lucy
05. subjects in school: French, English, history, sociology
06. animals: camel, panda, dogs
07. sports: football
08. perfume: Ralph Lauren Blue
09. cologne: undecided

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yes
02. smoked? no
03. made yourself throw up? no
04. skinny dipped? yes
05: been in love? yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? yes
07. pictured a crush naked? yes
08. actually seen a crush naked? yes
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected?  yes
13. rejected someone? yes
14. used someone? yes
15. done something you regret? yes

c u r r e n t 
clothes: tan cords, white tank, blue button down
make-up: mostly MAC of course!
annoyance: the radio and work in general
smell: my hair
favorite artist: Monet
desktop: wedding pic

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: Ross
you imed: I don't do that...

a r e | y o u
open minded: somewhat
arrogant: at times
interesting: I hope so!
moody: yup
hardworking: not right now 
healthy: yes
attractive: again, I hope so!
bored: at times
responsible: yes
obsessed: not really
angry: not right now
sad: yes
disappointed:not really 
hyper: occasionally
trusting: too much
talkative: can be
legal: what?


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: no one today
slap: no one
look like: Kate Hudson
talk to online: a friend in CA

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: neither
flowers or candy: flowers
tall or short: short!
thick or thin: thin
Long or short: short

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am:sleepy 
all i need is: love (How corny is that?)
what do you notice on a person first: smile
last person you danced with: Ross
worst question to ask: Are you pregnant?
who makes you smile: Ross
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: Ross
who do you have a crush on: Ross

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: no, don't have a home computer 
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: nope
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: no
Wish you were younger: no

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 2
of hearts i have broken: 1
of guys i've kissed: more then 10, less then 15 I think
of girls i've kissed: 2
of continents i have lived on: 1
of tight friends: 7ish
of cds i own: no clue


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 14, 2006)

ehh..i'm bored, and i don't really know people on here.

F i r s t s
First best friend: anna in pre-school
First car: '00 vw jetta which i miss dearly. i've got an '02 grand cherokee now.
First kiss on the lips: shit, 13? i think. richard.
First real kiss: couple years later, same guy.
First break-up: at 15.
First screen name: princessroxy with some random string of number.
First self purchased album: probably mariah carey or something like that.
First funeral: 9.
First pets: this goldfish that lived 3 years, no joke, some hamsters, and a dog.
First true love: chad. a couple years ago.
First enemy: danie k in high school. i would just ignore people i didn't like.
First big trip: 10 months from south korea to the US. i was adopted.
First music you remember hearing in your house:  uhh...

l a s t s
Last car ride: home from school today.
Last kiss: couple weeks ago.
Last good cry: couple weeks ago, as a result of the the kiss, in fact.
Last movie seen: theaters-eight below (shut up!, lol) and home-saw II
Last beverage drank: bottle of water
Last food consumed: french fries
Last crush: last major crush, over the summer
Last phone call: with sarah earlier today, my best friend
Last time showered: last night
Last shoes worn: rubber havaina or w/e theyre called flip flops
Last item bought: replacement light bulbs, lol.
Last time scolded: fuck that.

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? sarah, jaye, dan, mike, k-love, diane, etc.
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? not at the moment, and i'm actually ok with that right now.

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? fred segal, kitson, lisa kline, intuition, elisa b., planet funk, nordstrom, buffalo exchange, dari, tryst, etc. can you tell i'm from los angeles? lol.
02. any tattoos or piercing? two tattoos, belly button, two in each ear, and i used to have my nose pierced and i miss it! probably get it re-done soon.

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? i have. i have nothing against it. moderation and intelligence is key, though.
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? philosophy or rusk.
03. what are you most scared of? spiders, like, MAJORLY.
04. what are you listening to right now? my random playlist, cureently the red hot chili peppers.
05. where do you want to get married? not sure.
06. how many buddies are online right now? a lot. 
07. what would you change about yourself? taller, dammit! lol. i'm 5'3


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: pink
02. food: tofu lettuce wraps from PF changs
04. girls' names: haven't thought about it that much
05. subjects in school: sociology and business
06. animals: penguins
07. sports: baseball and football to watch.
08. perfume: gucci rush 2, mac turquatic
09. cologne: creed

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yes
02. smoked? yes
03. made yourself throw up? yes
04. skinny dipped? sort of
05: been in love? i think so?
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? haha yes!
07. pictured a crush naked? mm
08. actually seen a crush naked? yes
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? yes, sorta
13. rejected someone? pft, yes, all the time in bars
14. used someone? not really
15. done something you regret? yes, but i learned from it

c u r r e n t 
clothes: red juicy couture terry pants and a hanes beater
make-up: leftovers of earlier today, which was studiotech and set powder, sketch arisocrat and black tied shadow, engraved powerpoint, zoomblack, and for keeps longwear, plus stereo rose
annoyance: my desk chair is making my back hurt
smell: nothing really
favorite artist: several techno compilations
desktop: ok the sad thing is i had to actually look, lol. its some random default windows xp blude thing with waves.

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: probably my mom
you imed: tina, sarah, and klove

a r e | y o u
open minded: open minded, yes, but stubborn as hell
arrogant: i try not to be?
interesting: i think so
moody: at times
hardworking: at times
healthy: yes
attractive: meh better than some, i guess
bored: yes!
responsible: at times 
obsessed: with mac
angry: not right now
sad: no
disappointed: no 
hyper: i can be after too many monsters
trusting: not at all. to a fault.
talkative: very.
legal: age-wise yes. well, technically.


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: bank of america for effing up my checking account AGAIN
slap: see above.
look like: meh
talk to online: i'm talking to everyone i really have a desire to talk to right now

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: i don't drink soda
flowers or candy: flowers, i guess
tall or short: tall
thick or thin: thin
Long or short: uh..

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: usually late
all i need is: MAC?
what do you notice on a person first: smile
last person you danced with: jeremy, while at the burgundy room
worst question to ask: ...
who makes you smile: my friends
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: no one right now
who do you have a crush on: no one, really..

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: not waiting for people to IM me. i spend entirely too much time online, though.
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: not really, i don't usually care
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: no
Wish you were younger: not at all

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 2
of hearts i have broken: not sure?
of guys i've kissed: uh..not a huge amount, but i don't remember an exact number
of girls i've kissed: i think 2
of continents i have lived on: 1, 2 states, and a bajillion different apartments
of tight friends: 5 or so
of cds i own: over 300 not including burned ones


----------



## Janice (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm sorry, I just can't/don't want to answer all of them, so I picked a couple of the interesting sets.

r e l a t i o n s h i p s
01. who are your very best friends? Can't say that about anyone currently
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? I have a husband, does that count?

f a v o r i t e s
01. color: Purple
02. food: Italian (anything with a bolognese sauce scores extra points)
04. girls' names: Anything unique
05. subjects in school: History
06. animals: All of them! Love Love Love animals
07. sports: Bleh
08. perfume: BPAL
09. cologne: Kenzo

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? Yupp
02. smoked? Cigarettes? Uh huh
03. made yourself throw up? Word
04. skinny dipped? No.
05: been in love? I hope so.
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? Does that work?
07. pictured a crush naked? Of course
08. actually seen a crush naked? Hrmm... that would be no.
09. cried when someone died? Duh?
10. lied? Unfortuantly
12. been rejected? Yupp
13. rejected someone? Sure enough
14. used someone? Regretably
15. done something you regret? Affirmitive


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Mar 15, 2006)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Her name was Martese- I don't see her anymore
First car: Hyundai Excel
First kiss on the lips: I don't remember his name I was 12
First real kiss: His name was moses
First break-up: 15
First screen name: latina girl which I use for everything excpet here, my email and ebay
First self purchased album: Backstreet Boys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First funeral: I think I was 10 
First pets: Sandy- a labrador 
First true love: Luis my boyfriend now :loveya:
First enemy: Some girls in Year six. Can't remember their names though
First big trip: Going to Chile when I was 12
First music you remember hearing in your house: Musica Andina- which is like folk music in South America. Then cumbia

l a s t s
Last car ride: Just about 5 hours ago
Last kiss: On sunday when my boyfrien went back to his Uni campus
Last good cry: About 2 weeks ago
Last movie seen: Crash
Last beverage drank: Orange juice
Last food consumed: Spaghetti
Last crush: Can't reme,ber
Last phone call: about 3 hours ago
Last time showered: about 7-8 hours ago in the morning
Last shoes worn: Target thongs
Last item bought: Mac select spf 15 foundation in NC40
Last time scolded: Maybe 2 days ago from my mum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? My sister and my boyfriend
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? Yes we have been going out for 4 years

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? Myer and David Jones- They are big department stores in Australia
02. any tattoos or piercing? Nope- am thinking about getting a tattoo

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? NO
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Garnier Fructis
03. what are you most scared of? Fireworks
04. what are you listening to right now? Um the T.V and my mum speaking
05. where do you want to get married? In a church. My boyfriend want's to get married again in Peru where his family are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



06. how many buddies are online right now? Not sure
07. what would you change about yourself? My skin and my butt


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: purple and pink
02. food:Too many- tuna sushi/causa(peruvian dish)/cacharero (chilean sanwich)
04. girls' names: Natalia, christina or Mariah
05. subjects in school: Textiles and design and Maths
06. animals: Dogs in particular maltese terriers
07. sports: Soccer
08. perfume: Tie between Dior Addict and Cacharel Amor amor
09. cologne: AS in guys perfume- Jean Paul Gaultier the blue one

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? NO
02. smoked? Yes
03. made yourself throw up? Tried once but couldn't
04. skinny dipped? No
05: been in love? Yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? Yes I've done this a few times
07. pictured a crush naked? Yes
08. actually seen a crush naked? No
09. cried when someone died? No- No one close to me has died before only a distant relative who I didn't know
10. lied? Yes
12. been rejected? Yes
13. rejected someone? Yes
14. used someone? Yes
15. done something you regret? Yes

c u r r e n t 
clothes: Black danim skirt and black and whit polka dot top
make-up: Mac Select spf 15 foundation, MAc studio Fix, Shroom e/s as a wash, Maybelline FNS mascara, Mac petting pink TLC
annoyance: No
smell: J-lo love (I think thats the name. Her new pink one)
favorite artist: Don't have one
desktop: A picture of yellow tulips

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: My mum
you imed: ???

a r e | y o u
open minded: Yes
arrogant: No
interesting: I don't think so, I think I am quite boring 
moody: Yes
hardworking: Sometimes when I am in the mood
healthy: No
attractive: I think so
bored: sometimes
responsible: yes
obsessed: yes I have an obsessive streak
angry: Sometimes
sad: Sometimes
disappointed: No
hyper: No
trusting: Not always
talkative: When I get to know someone yes
legal: Um in Australia I have been for a while- Legal age is 18


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: No one
slap: No one
look like: Carmen Electra
talk to online: My boyfriend

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: Coke 
flowers or candy: Candy
tall or short: Short- 158cm 
thick or thin: Thin I suppose
Long or short: Long

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: Moody
all i need is: Money hehe no Jokes maybe a hug
what do you notice on a person first: Eyes and lips
last person you danced with: My friends on Saturday night
worst question to ask: Whats wrong?
who makes you smile: My boyfriend
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: Um noone I'm passed that stage with my boyfriend
who do you have a crush on: HHmmm no crushes. 

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: NO
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: No
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: No
Wish you were younger: No- I always get told I look younger then I am

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 1
of hearts i have broken: 2 I think. That sounds bad 
of guys i've kissed: 8 I think
of girls i've kissed: None
of continents i have lived on: One 
of tight friends: 4
of cds i own: They are in my car so cant be bothered to count. More than 50
__________________________________________________ ___________


----------



## laceymeow (Mar 18, 2006)

F i r s t s
First best friend: kelli d.
First car: '91 dodge shadow
First kiss on the lips: jeff b.
First real kiss: jeff b. i guess
First break-up: jeff b.
First screen name: lacey8359
First self purchased album: madonna immaculate collection i think
First funeral: my grandpa when i was too young to really remember
First pets: a cat named willie
First true love: hmm... jeff b. i guess
First enemy: allison from 3rd grade
First big trip: canada w/ my friend tiffany in 8th grade
First music you remember hearing in your house: early 80's rock

l a s t s
Last car ride: i went to kroger's last night
Last kiss: phil last week
Last good cry: it's been a while, i don't remember 
Last movie seen: brokeback mountain
Last beverage drank: diet coke <3
Last food consumed: tortilla chips
Last crush: eli... yuck.
Last phone call: phil
Last time showered: earlier today 
Last shoes worn: adidas a3 sneakers
Last item bought: food at krogers
Last time scolded: yesterday by my mom

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends?  to be honest, i don't have a best friend
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? sorta

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? outlet malls, tj maxx/marshalls
02. any tattoos or piercing? 2 tattoos & ears pierced

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? only rx drugs
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? tresseme 
03. what are you most scared of? being stabbed
04. what are you listening to right now? nothing
05. where do you want to get married? it doesn't matter too much
06. how many buddies are online right now? none
07. what would you change about yourself? my teeth, i want them straight and pretty


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: green
02. food: chipotle vegetarian fajita burrito 
04. girls' names: lola
05. subjects in school: biology 
06. animals: cat
07. sports: tennis
08. perfume: mv2
09. cologne: ...

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yes
02. smoked? cigarettes? no
03. made yourself throw up? yes (because i accidentally ate meat, ick) 
04. skinny dipped? yes
05: been in love? yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? haha no
07. pictured a crush naked? not really
08. actually seen a crush naked? yes
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? yes 
13. rejected someone? yes
14. used someone? sadly, yes
15. done something you regret? yes 

c u r r e n t 
clothes: harajuku lovers hoodie & lamb track pants
make-up: none
annoyance: being unemployed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



smell: fcuk her
favorite artist: gwen stefani  
desktop: a picture of my cat 

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: phil
you imed: phil

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: no
interesting: possibly
moody: sometimes
hardworking: yes
healthy: not really
attractive: sometimes
bored: yes
responsible: i try to be 
obsessed: sometimes
angry: no
sad: sorta
disappointed: yeah 
hyper: no
trusting: no
talkative: sometimes
legal: yes


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: nobody
slap: phil's mother, she is a cunt and i hate her (long story...)
look like: i'm not sure
talk to online: my old best friend, shell

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: diet coke
flowers or candy: candy
tall or short: short
thick or thin: thin
Long or short: short

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: irritable 
all i need is: a job!!
what do you notice on a person first: eyes 
last person you danced with: i don't remember
worst question to ask: 
who makes you smile: nice people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: ...
who do you have a crush on: no crushes really

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: no
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: no
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: sometimes
Wish you were younger: no

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: too many 
of hearts i have broken: maybe 2 at most
of guys i've kissed: 20 or so
of girls i've kissed: 4 or 5
of continents i have lived on: 1 
of tight friends: 2-3
of cds i own: 30-40


----------



## Feminist. (Apr 1, 2008)

F i r s t s
First best friend: stephanie
First car: n/a
First kiss on the lips: josh
First real kiss: andre
First break-up: josh
First screen name: pinkprincess_5587 :|
First self purchased album: i want to say back street boys, but tbh i have NO idea
First funeral: my granny
First pets: fish! lots of them haha
First true love: n/a
First enemy: jasmine
First big trip: french and spanish trip when i was like 11
First music you remember hearing in your house: probably christmas music of some sort

l a s t s
Last car ride: going to my aunt's last sunday.
Last kiss: goodness knows. uhmm, harry.
Last good cry: been a while, don't remember
Last movie seen: american gangster.
Last beverage drank: orange juice
Last food consumed: bread.
Last crush: marcus
Last phone call: marcus
Last time showered: last night
Last shoes worn: my DAD's to go outside the door haha!
Last item bought: fuze slenderize and a birthday card.
Last time scolded: by dad about work, haha

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? erin, adrian, marcus, rajai
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? no sir.

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? h+m.
02. any tattoos or piercing? ears. i want my belly button done!

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? prescription.
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? pantene
03. what are you most scared of? dying, loss
04. what are you listening to right now? radio
05. where do you want to get married? bermuda
06. how many buddies are online right now? 16
07. what would you change about yourself? my weight


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: bright colours
02. food: vegan tacos, atm.
04. girls' names: never really thought about it
05. subjects in school: english and music
06. animals: dolphin! dogs
07. sports: running. i have hand-eye/foot-eye coordination.
08. perfume: princess by vera wang.
09. cologne: armani code

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? nope
02. smoked? cigarettes? ew.
03. made yourself throw up? no, throwing up hurts.
04. skinny dipped? no
05: been in love? no
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? haha i think so
07. pictured a crush naked? probably
08. actually seen a crush naked? yes
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? yes 
13. rejected someone? yes
14. used someone? started out like that, turned out they were using me far more though
15. done something you regret? i'm sure.

c u r r e n t 
clothes: pyjamas
make-up: residue
annoyance: too much school work!
smell: none
favorite artist: visual - george lange. musical - panic at the disco
desktop: pebbles and bambam!

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: mommy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you imed: ffion

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: perhaps to some
interesting: i hope
moody: yes haha. 
hardworking: yeah
healthy: fairly
attractive: sometimes
bored: no, procrastinating
responsible: i try to be 
obsessed: a bit ocd sometimes, yeah.
angry: no
sad: not really
disappointed: no
hyper: a lot, sometimes
trusting: sometimes too much for my own good
talkative: yes, i blabber.
legal: in june!


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: nobody
slap: jasmine hahahahaa
look like: hanna beth merjos. shit, pretty.
talk to online: nobody.

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: diet coke.
flowers or candy: flowers
tall or short: tall
thick or thin: thin <3
Long or short: uhhhhh... 

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: lazy
all i need is: him
what do you notice on a person first: hair, eyes, weight
last person you danced with: idk
worst question to ask: ...
who makes you smile: boys giving me nose kisses, my best friends
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: haha
who do you have a crush on: i think we've already been through this...

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: no way.
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: haha sometimes 
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: no way!
Wish you were younger: nope

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: some
of hearts i have broken: none
of guys i've kissed: 5.
of girls i've kissed: 1
of continents i have lived on: bermuda technically isn't on a continent but it is geographically... so 1 i guess
of tight friends: 2-3
of cds i own: 80 or 90?


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 1, 2008)

Bored, so thought I’d jump on this bandwagon.

  F i r s t s
First best friend: Catherine
First car: n/a
First kiss on the lips: chris I think
First real kiss: was unfortunate
First break-up: Gemma
First screen name: AmberLilith
First self purchased album: Nirvana – Nevermind
First funeral: My Mum’s
First pets: cats called Rani and LC
First true love: Rob
First enemy: probably some kids at school…
First big trip: Australia, aged 7
First music you remember hearing in your house: probably Mum singing n playing guitar

l a s t s
Last car ride: lift from work with Julie
Last kiss: Rob, when I left for work
Last good cry: in hospital last week
Last movie seen: watched The Virgin Suicides yesterday
Last beverage drank: cranberry juice
Last food consumed: fruit jellies
Last crush: lol, celebrity or real person? Celeb = Dita. Real = Rob (my boyfriend)
Last phone call: probably my sister Clairey
Last time showered: yesterday
Last shoes worn: New Rock Reactors
Last item bought: socks in Primark!
Last time scolded: last week, by my little sister

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? Rob, Clairey, Laurali, Joy & Becka
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? Tinternet!!
02. any tattoos or piercing? Current count is 22 piercings, 1 tattoo

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? Only prescription ones
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Vo5
03. what are you most scared of? Losing the people I care most about
04. what are you listening to right now? Cradle of Filth – Nymphetamine album
05. where do you want to get married? I don’t
06. how many buddies are online right now? No idea
07. what would you change about yourself? Lots of things


  f a v o r i t e s
01. colour: black (Lol, I’m such a goth cliché)
02. food: chocolate
04. girls' names: Amber, Lorien
05. subjects in school: English, Art
06. animals: gerbils, bats, cats
07. sports: gymnastics
08. perfume: dkny delicious, patchouli
09. cologne: don’t know

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yep
02. smoked? Yep
03. made yourself throw up? yep
04. skinny dipped? nope
05: been in love? yep
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? Don’t think so
07. pictured a crush naked? yes
08. actually seen a crush naked? yes
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? Many times
13. rejected someone? probably
14. used someone? I don’t think so
15. done something you regret? Of course

c u r r e n t 
clothes: Primark black top, River Island black trousers
make-up: black liquid eyeliner, black eyebrow pencil
annoyance: lack of cash for new piercings L
smell: none
favorite artist: probably Cradle
desktop: Dita Von Teese

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: Rob
you imed: can’t remember, probably Rob!

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: hope no one views me like that
interesting: a bit, in a ‘weirdo’ sort of way
moody: yes
hardworking: sometimes
healthy: no
attractive: fuck no
bored: a bit, that’s why I’m doing this.
responsible: a bit, sometimes.
obsessed: sometimes
angry: not today, I’m too apathetic
sad: not too sad today
disappointed: a bit
hyper: nope 
trusting: hope so
talkative: not very
legal: what? Meaning over-age of consent? yes


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: hmmm….
slap: no one
look like: Dita/ Angelina Jolie
talk to online: no one

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: yuk, neither
flowers or candy: difficult… candy flowers? Or those violet chocolates?
tall or short: for me –short. In a bloke –tall.
thick or thin: if you mean cankles, then thin!!!
Long or short: uhm

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: tired and unhappy
all i need is: love antidepressants
what do you notice on a person first: eyes and hair
last person you danced with: no idea, can’t remember when I last danced
worst question to ask: ‘Are you a goffff?’  ‘Did that hurt?’
who makes you smile: Rob
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: no one really
who do you have a crush on: Rob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: nope
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: nope
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: nope, never. I’d much rather be a girl!!
Wish you were younger: sometimes… fucked up my teens, maybe I could fuck up differently if I did it all again?

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: none, not really badly…
of hearts i have broken: none
of guys i've kissed: 10
of girls i've kissed: 5
of continents i have lived on: 2
of tight friends: a few
of cds i own: fuck knows


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 1, 2008)

F i r s t s
First best friend: *Laci, she is still a sweetheart, we're just not close.*
First car: *1984 Oldsmobile Cutlass Cierra.*
First kiss on the lips: *I** was 14, almost in highschool, and he was going to be a junior.
*First real kiss: *Same guy as above, different day.  Freaked me the hell out when he stuck his tongue in my mouth.*
First break-up: *Again, the same guy, two days after the tongue incident.*
First screen name: *Kitten, stupid huh?*
First self purchased album: *I think Savage Garden.*
First funeral: *I've never been to a funeral, but I have gone to one memorial service when I was 14.  (Busy year for me.)*
First pets: *SuzyQ, a very spirited calico cat.*
First true love: *I was 17.*
First enemy: *Sada, we've both grown up though.*
First big trip: *Disneyland when I was in grade school.*
First music you remember hearing in your house: *Music has always been in my life, but Christmas music is what I remember most.*

l a s t s
Last car ride: *This morning on my way to work.*
Last kiss: *Last night before I fell asleep.*
Last good cry: *Sunday.*
Last movie seen: *Hot Rod (I swear this wasn't my fault!)*
Last beverage drank: *MMM, H2O!*
Last food consumed: *Egg and bacon on sourdough toast.*
Last crush: *Brandon.*
Last phone call: *Last night, my hubby always calls on his way home from work.*
Last time showered: *This morning.*
Last shoes worn: *Canvas sneakers.*
Last item bought: *A buncha stuff from a CCO.*
Last time scolded: *Last night, it's a rough time in the life of the Mike and Sarah, lol.*

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? *Jayme, Carrie, Renae and Michele.*
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? *I have a very adorable and stubborn husband.*

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? *Oh, that's tough, MAC for makeup, Lane Bryant for clothes.*
02. any tattoos or piercing? *I have two tattoos and ear piercings.*

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? *No.*
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? *The Body Shop glossing one.*
03. what are you most scared of? *The dark.*
04. what are you listening to right now? *The hum of a fume hood.*
05. where do you want to get married? *I already did, in a garden.*
06. how many buddies are online right now? *Don't know, I don't have any messaging stuff on my work computer.*
07. what would you change about yourself? *My crazy ass mood swings.*


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: *Pink.*
02. food: *Italian.*
04. girls' names: *Cadence Josephine and Doriahnna Elizabeth.*
05. subjects in school: *Biology and Creative Writing.*
06. animals: *Dogs, bears and sugar gliders.  (I like ferrets too!)*
07. sports: *Track & Field, Volleyball*
08. perfume: *Depends, but lately I'm loving Incanto.*
09. cologne: *None come to mind.*

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone?  *Yep.* 
02. smoked? *Yes, icky!*
03. made yourself throw up? *No.*
04. skinny dipped? *Hells yeah!*
05: been in love? *Undoubtedly.*
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? *Probably, but I can't remember the last time.*
07. pictured a crush naked? *Of course.*
08. actually seen a crush naked? *Mmmhmm.*
09. cried when someone died? *Yes, of course.*
10. lied? *Yes.*
12. been rejected? *Most definitely.*
13. rejected someone? *I have.*
14. used someone? *No, not on purpose or with intent anyway.*
15. done something you regret? *Yes, but we learn from those mistakes right?*

c u r r e n t 
clothes: *Cords and a turquoise blue, short sleeve button up.*
make-up: *Pink freeze and silver fog.*
annoyance: *Slow drivers in the left hand lane.*
smell: *Incanto.*
favorite artist: *Depends on the art you're talking about.  For music I adore Plumb right now.*
desktop: *Plain blue.*

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: *The hubster.*
you imed: *Jayme.*

a r e | y o u
open minded: *Mostly.*
arrogant: *Not at all.*
interesting: *Possibly.*
moody: *Incredibly.*
hardworking: *Not today!  LOL*
healthy: *Yes, but I'd like to drop a few lbs.*
attractive: *Sometimes.*
bored: *Today I'm very bored.*
responsible: *Extremely.*
obsessed: *Yes.*
angry: *No.*
sad: *Nope.*
disappointed: *Negatory.*
hyper: *Not anymore.*
trusting: *To a fault.*
talkative: *Occassionally.*
legal: *Yes.*


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: *The spider who bites me in my sleep.*
slap: *Nobody!*
look like: *Myself.*
talk to online: *Jayme.*

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: *Pepsi.*
flowers or candy: *Flowers.*
tall or short: *Tall.*
thick or thin: *Thick.*
Long or short: *Long.*

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: *loved by my doggies.*
all i need is: *MAC.  Okay, seriously, love and trust.*
what do you notice on a person first: *Eyes, then hands.*
last person you danced with: *Christie and Cat's wedding.*
worst question to ask: *How much do you weigh?*
who makes you smile: *A number of people, Mike, Jayme, Brandon...etc etc etc.*
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: *Hmm, the guy in research stores, he's kinda...I don't know...off I guess.*
who do you have a crush on: *Brandon, but it's innocent and inconsequential.*

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: *Nope!  I need sleep!*
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: *No.*
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: *About once a month.*
Wish you were younger: *No, though summer break would be awesome.*

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: *Too many.*
of hearts i have broken: *At least two, I hope not more then that.*
of guys i've kissed: *Good lord, I don't even know anymore, less than 100.*
of girls i've kissed: *Only one.  *
of continents i have lived on: *Just one.*
of tight friends: *About 4, I'm incredibly fortunate.*
of cds i own: *Lots, but my iPod ate them.*


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 1, 2008)

F i r s t s
First best friend: *Chelsey*
First car: *A Chevvy Lumina*
First kiss on the lips: *Brett Jepson... When I was about 6*
First real kiss: *Gavin*
First break-up: *Gavin*
First screen name: *I have no clue*
First self purchased album: *A single, Sandstorm by Darude*
First funeral: *My great uncle Jack*
First pets: *My puppy Luke, who is getting pretty old now*
First true love: *Gavin*
First enemy: *I don't think I have any enemies*
First big trip: *My brother and I went to Ontario by ourselves when we were about 11. That or going to France/Switzerland two years ago.*
First music you remember hearing in your house: *I don't remember*

l a s t s
Last car ride: *With my boyfriend's family when they were in Vancouver last weekend*
Last kiss: *Gavin, last weekend* 
Last good cry: *Yesterday*
Last movie seen: *Drat, I don't remember*
Last beverage drank: *Water*
Last food consumed: *A tuna melt sandwich. It was pretty good*
Last crush: *That's a little complicated. Probably Gavin (who is my bf right now*
Last phone call: *My best friend Jess*
Last time showered: *A few days ago*
Last shoes worn: *My runners*
Last item bought: *Food?*
Last time scolded: *Sunday night*

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? *Gavin, Jess, Emmy, and Kate* 
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? *Yup, Gavin*

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? *Thrift shops, with my friends*
02. any tattoos or piercing? *Five piercings in my ears, and a tattoo on the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? *Just alcohol from time to time*
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? *Fructis*
03. what are you most scared of? *I don't really have a specific fear*
04. what are you listening to right now? *Funeral of Amenhotep by Phillip Glass*
05. where do you want to get married? *I'm a little more preoccupied with the who*
06. how many buddies are online right now? *I don't IM*
07. what would you change about yourself? *I need to relax more, be easier on myself*


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: *I just love colour*
02. food: *There's a few things my mum makes that just make my mouth water... I eat cafeteria food right now so this question makes me sad*
04. girls' names: *Not really sure*
05. subjects in school: *Psych, Concert Winds, and probably Bio*
06. animals: *I love tons of animals, but I'm more a cat person. I do want a snake and a turtle though*
07. sports: *Fencing, gymnastics, hockey...*
08. perfume: *I don't usually like perfume*
09. cologne: *Whatever it is my boyfriend wears, that stuff is so hot without being overpowering*

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? *Yup*
02. smoked? *Nope*
03. made yourself throw up? *Only when I've got the flu or something and I just want to get it over with so I can go back to bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
04. skinny dipped? *Yup*
05: been in love? *Have I ever..*
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? *No*
07. pictured a crush naked? *Maybe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
08. actually seen a crush naked? *Only after we were already dating*
09. cried when someone died? *Yes*
10. lied? *Unfortunately yes*
12. been rejected? *Yup*
13. rejected someone? *Yup*
14. used someone? *Not that I'm aware of*
15. done something you regret? *Yes*

c u r r e n t 
clothes:*A gypsy skirt, a black muscle shirt and a hoodie*
make-up: *None*
annoyance: *That my room gets so hot!*
smell: *?*
favorite artist: *I always have a ton of current favs.* 
desktop: *On my computer? This kick ass picture focussed on a flower with dew drops. It sounds sappy but it's really cool.*

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: *I'm not sure, one of my girls on my floor*
you imed: *I don't IM*

a r e | y o u
open minded: *I like to think so*
arrogant: *I hope not*
interesting: *I think so*
moody: *Sometimes*
hardworking: *Yes*
healthy: *Not when I'm working this hard*
attractive: *So my boyfriend tells me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
bored: *A little*
responsible: *Overly*
obsessed: *Nope*
angry: *Sometimes*
sad: *Sometimes*
disappointed: *Not usually*
hyper: *Not right now*
trusting: *To a certain extent*
talkative: *Yeah*
legal: *Not here, but where I'm from*


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: *No one*
slap: *No one*
look like: *Me*
talk to online: *I'd rather talk in person*

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: *I don't drink pop*
flowers or candy: *Flowers*
tall or short: *Don't care*
thick or thin: *Meh*
Long or short: *Meh*

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: *Resentful of having to go to class*
all i need is: *I need more than just one thing*
what do you notice on a person first: *Depends on what is most noticeable about them*
last person you danced with: *Gavin*
worst question to ask: *Is there one?*
who makes you smile: *A lot of people*
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: *?*
who do you have a crush on: *No one*

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: *Don't IM*
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: *Don't IM*
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: *Sometimes out of curiosity*
Wish you were younger: *Not really*

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: *By a guy? Once*
of hearts i have broken: *One, maybe two*
of guys i've kissed: *One seriously*
of girls i've kissed: *None*
of continents i have lived on: *One* 
of tight friends: *Three*
of cds i own: *Not sure, they're all at my parents place, I just have music on my computer*


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 2, 2008)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Louise when we were 6
First car: Rover Metro 100. Got it in February
First kiss on the lips: When I was 9
First real kiss: cant remember
First break-up: never had a break up
First screen name: hmm.... cant remember
First self purchased album: Backstreet Boys
First funeral: never been to one
First pets: Chip & Dale the hamsters
First true love: cant remember
First enemy: too many to remember
First big trip: Australia 1996
First music you remember hearing in your house: it'd be something to do with 80s music but i don't remember since I wasn't a fully developed hearer as a child (im deaf)

l a s t s
Last car ride: Today - i drove
Last kiss: cant remember
Last good cry: two days ago
Last movie seen: yesterday - Golden Compass
Last beverage drank: Water
Last food consumed: Bacon
Last crush: currently crushing on someone
Last phone call: Today to my dad
Last time showered: Sunday
Last shoes worn: Today
Last item bought: Sausage Roll today
Last time scolded: a while back

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? Char & Christina
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? Nope

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? The Oasis in Birmingham Priory Square
02. any tattoos or piercing? just my ears

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? No
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Aussie
03. what are you most scared of? Spiders, Electric Shocks and The Ring
04. what are you listening to right now? Motley Crue
05. where do you want to get married? Dunno yet
06. how many buddies are online right now? Seven
07. what would you change about yourself? my weight


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: Red
02. food: Pizza
04. girls' names: Nikkala
05. subjects in school: Photography
06. animals: Horses
07. sports: Showjumping
08. perfume: J.Lo - Still
09. cologne: Hugo Boss?

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? No
02. smoked? Yes
03. made yourself throw up? No
04. skinny dipped? No
05: been in love? Yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? Yes
07. pictured a crush naked? Yes
08. actually seen a crush naked? No
09. cried when someone died? Yes
10. lied? Yes
12. been rejected? Yes
13. rejected someone? Yes
14. used someone? No
15. done something you regret? Probably

c u r r e n t 
clothes: Slash t shirt with trousers
make-up: none
annoyance: Men
smell: chocolate
favorite artist: Motley Crue (counts?)
desktop: Me with Velvet Revolver

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: Mum
you imed: a male friend

a r e | y o u
open minded: Yes
arrogant: Sometimes
interesting: Sometimes
moody: Yes
hardworking: When I want to be 
healthy: Nope
attractive: No
bored: Yes
responsible: At Times 
obsessed: At Times
angry: Sort of
sad: no
disappointed: in a way
hyper: no
trusting: no
talkative: yes
legal: yes


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: Frankie (bully)
slap: stupid idiots
look like: Christina Aguilera
talk to online: my male friend

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: Pepsi
flowers or candy: Candy
tall or short: either would do. Tall i guess
thick or thin: doesnt matter
Long or short: doesnt matter

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: Crabby
all i need is: to be left alone for a while
what do you notice on a person first: their face
last person you danced with: Mom
worst question to ask: dunno
who makes you smile: the thought of being in love
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: my male friend
who do you have a crush on: my male friend

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: Yes. Sometimes.
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: Sometimes
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: At times yes. especially when its that time of month
Wish you were younger: not really. only 18 here

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: goodness knows
of hearts i have broken: none
of guys i've kissed: one
of girls i've kissed: none
of continents i have lived on: one
of tight friends: 2
of cds i own: 60


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 2, 2008)

f a v o r i t e s
01. color: blues - navy, teals, electric
02. food: chinese
04. girls' names: helena, rebecca
05. subjects in school: english lit & art
06. animals: siamese cats
07. sports: n/a!
08. perfume: karma by lush
09. cologne: don't wear it

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? i drink & smoke weed & cigarettes, but i avoid hard drugs now
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? aussie
03. what are you most scared of? global warming, obese people
04. what are you listening to right now? the future free by daisy chainsaw
05. where do you want to get married? i don't
06. how many buddies are online right now? 3
07. what would you change about yourself? i'd like to be less cynical

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yes
02. smoked? yes
03. made yourself throw up? yes
04. skinny dipped? no
05: been in love? yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? ugh no!
07. pictured a crush naked? sure....
08. actually seen a crush naked? ...
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? no
13. rejected someone? yes
14. used someone? never
15. done something you regret? of course...

c u r r e n t 
clothes: black t-shirt, black jeans, dark blue glittery top
make-up: a little powder foundation, blooz & smolder khols & mascara
annoyance: i'm completely broke
smell: cigarettes and an orange i was eating
favorite artist: lori earley, mark ryden
desktop: a dali photograph of a woman with jewelry on her face

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: i can be
interesting: i've been told i am
moody: no
hardworking: yes 
healthy: relatively
attractive: not conventionally
bored: no
responsible: no...
obsessed: i have been
angry: i'm quite calm
sad: it's in my nature to be
disappointed: nah
hyper: no
trusting: generally, no
talkative: always
legal: hmm...

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: a bit crazy
all i need is: friends & cigarettes
what do you notice on a person first: their disposition & features
last person you danced with: my friend sophie
worst question to ask: my sexual orientation right off the bat...get to know me & i'll tell you, nosey idiots!


----------



## Babylard (Apr 2, 2008)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Jessica from elementary
First car: the bus, whooooooooo
First kiss on the lips: Grade 7 BF 
First real kiss: Grade 7 BF
First break-up: Grade 7 BF
First screen name: viet_baybe3_6o4 ewwww... now my Steam ACC is stuck that way... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First self purchased album: Michael Jackson's Greatest Hits 
First funeral: Grandpa's fall07
First pets: Bunnies in the backyard that eventually ran away
First true love: High school sweetheart
First enemy: in elementary, the girls were nastyyy...
First big trip: Choir trip to Edmonton, AB
First music you remember hearing in your house: parent's Asian karaoke 

l a s t s
Last car ride: when i went to eat dinner with relatives and father
Last kiss: exboyfriend (high school sweetheart)
Last good cry: crys are never good for me, yesterday
Last movie seen: Monty Python & the Holy Grail.. LoL
Last beverage drank: ice coffee
Last food consumed: sourdough english muffins + jam
Last crush: the guy i IM with and the hot white guy from my comp class (i still dont know his name)
Last phone call: a couple of days ago, my mom told me not to buy anymore makeup lol
Last time showered: yesterday evenning
Last shoes worn: faux snakeskin wedges
Last item bought: Tailormade cool eyes palette from clearance bin
Last time scolded: before my dad left, i over-stuffed the washing machine and my dad got pissseddd

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? don't have any 
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? no

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? Mac, Urban planet
02. any tattoos or piercing? traditional ear piercings

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? Advil, Tylonol, etc.  I used to pop E in high school.
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Lush, Pantene, Biotherm
03. what are you most scared of? Heights, Failure
04. what are you listening to right now? nothing, because I have a headache
05. where do you want to get married? in a nice chapel
06. how many buddies are online right now? 41 on my msn list.. not quite buddies though
07. what would you change about yourself? being more independent and a better student.  i wish i loved homework as much as i love MAC. 


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: pink or chrome silver
02. food: caterpillar rolls, dragon rolls, ice cream
04. girls' names: Ayla
05. subjects in school: biology, i love to cut things open 
06. animals: birds, dogs
07. sports: volleyball
08. perfume: paris hilton heiress... lol
09. cologne: aqua di gio

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yes, when i was a kid, i would play bubble bath with sisters 
02. smoked? yes
03. made yourself throw up? no 
04. skinny dipped? no
05: been in love? yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? no
07. pictured a crush naked? no
08. actually seen a crush naked? no 
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes, i think everybody has
12. been rejected? no, i don't go for people unless i KNOW they like me back
13. rejected someone? yes
14. used someone? no
15. done something you regret? absolutely 

c u r r e n t 
clothes: skinny/boot cut jeans, trendy top
make-up: my love is MAC, whatever style i want
annoyance: life is expensive.  i need more money...
smell: ice coffee
favorite artist: Linkin Park
desktop: Spongebob Squarepants

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: roomate aka ex-bf
you imed: gigglegirl from specktra/internet crush.. as mentioned above lol

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: no
interesting: probably not
moody: lately, yes
hardworking: i want to be
healthy: no, i keep getting headaches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



attractive: i am average
bored: no
responsible: yes and no 
obsessed: yes
angry: yes
sad: yes
disappointed: yes 
hyper: yes
trusting: yes
talkative: yes
legal: yes


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: the neighbors who don't pick up after their dogs...
slap: their dogs
look like: a sexy anime guy... i would stare at myself all day...
talk to online: the guy from my comp class!

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: coke
flowers or candy: candy
tall or short: in regards to...? *scratches head*
thick or thin: same as above
Long or short: same as above

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: super tired...
all i need is: a genius mind
what do you notice on a person first: they face expression 
last person you danced with: my ex at prom
worst question to ask: do you shave or wax your vajayjay? please teach me.
who makes you smile: anyone kind, stranger or friend
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: the guy from comp class
who do you have a crush on: the guy from comp class & guy i IM with

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: YES, sadly
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: yes
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: no
Wish you were younger: yes

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 2 
of hearts i have broken: 4-ish?... i cant remember
of guys i've kissed: 4
of girls i've kissed: 2.. my mom and i accidentally kissed my girl friend
of continents i have lived on: 1, canada
of tight friends: 0
of cds i own: a few


----------



## xbrookecorex (Apr 2, 2008)

.


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 2, 2008)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Hanna
First car: Never owned one, but the first one I drove was a Honda Accord
First kiss on the lips: Haven't had one yet
First real kiss: Ditto
First break-up: Ditto
First screen name: Peacelover
First self purchased album: Backstreet Boys
First funeral: My grandfather's, last year
First pets: Goldfish
First true love: Haven't had one yet
First enemy: Don't think I've had one yet
First big trip: Disneyworld
First music you remember hearing in your house: Oldies, probably the Beatles

l a s t s
Last car ride: My mom taking me to the airport to go back to Boston
Last kiss: N/A
Last good cry: When my grandfather died
Last movie seen: Pulp Fiction
Last beverage drank: Evian water
Last food consumed: Honey Bun
Last crush: It's a secret
Last phone call: To my mom
Last time showered: Last night
Last shoes worn: My red Nine West ballet flats
Last item bought: Food
Last time scolded: Probably by my mom

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? my mom
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? no

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? the MAC store, of course
02. any tattoos or piercing? 2 holes in each ear

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? no
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Pantene Pro-V Ice Shine
03. what are you most scared of? Dying alone
04. what are you listening to right now? Cat Power - "Sea of Love"
05. where do you want to get married? At home
06. how many buddies are online right now? none
07. what would you change about yourself? nothing


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: hot pink
02. food: Donuts
04. girls' names: ?
05. subjects in school: History, English
06. animals: cats, dogs
07. sports: hockey
08. perfume: Stella by Stella McCartney
09. cologne: ?

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? with my best friend when I was little
02. smoked? no
03. made yourself throw up? no
04. skinny dipped? no
05: been in love? no
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? no
07. pictured a crush naked? hell, yes
08. actually seen a crush naked? no
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? no
13. rejected someone? no
14. used someone? no
15. done something you regret? yes

c u r r e n t 
clothes: college t-shirt and shorts (my pjs)
make-up: none - just took it off
annoyance: my roommate
smell: wind
favorite artist: Dali
desktop: MUA theme calendar

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: mom
you imed: n/a

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: a little
interesting: yes
moody: yes
hardworking: yes
healthy: ?
attractive: ?
bored: no
responsible: yes
obsessed: no
angry: no
sad: yes
disappointed: yes
hyper: no
trusting: no
talkative: no
legal: yes


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: nobody
slap: nobody
look like: me
talk to online: nobody

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: pepsi
flowers or candy: both
tall or short: tall
thick or thin: whatever floats your boat
Long or short: long

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: tired, practically dead
all i need is: a friend
what do you notice on a person first: makeup
last person you danced with: n/a
worst question to ask: how are you?
who makes you smile: my love
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: my love
who do you have a crush on: i already told you it's a secret

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: no
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: no
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: no
Wish you were younger: no

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 0
of hearts i have broken: 0
of guys i've kissed: 0
of girls i've kissed: 0
of continents i have lived on: 1
of tight friends: 0
of cds i own: tons


----------



## revinn (Apr 3, 2008)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Danny.
First car: Still waiting.
First kiss on the lips: John.
First real kiss: John.
First break-up: Kevin (John's twin, heh).
First screen name: Probably something like: SaMmI (k)(l) ~* or something equally obnoxious.
First self purchased album: Sugar Jones :|
First funeral: My grandfather last year.
First pets: Misha <3
First true love: Alex.
First enemy: Amanda Burket.
First big trip: Florida when I was two.
First music you remember hearing in your house: My dad singing "Sonny"

l a s t s
Last car ride: The one home from the musical an hour ago.
Last kiss: I honestly can't remember..probably a drunk one.
Last good cry: Today. 
Last movie seen: Enchanted..yuck.
Last beverage drank: Water.
Last food consumed: Ritz Bitz.
Last crush: Parker.
Last phone call: Steph.
Last time showered: Yesterday.
Last shoes worn: My cute black t-strap heels.
Last item bought: Heatherette.
Last time scolded: Pfft, ten minutes ago.

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? Becky..maybe Abbey sometimes.
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? No. Don't want one.

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? Dynamite, and MAC o' course.
02. any tattoos or piercing? 1 tattoo, seven piercings.

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? Occasionally.
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Herbal Essences.
03. what are you most scared of? Caterpillars, being made fun of.
04. what are you listening to right now? The TV.
05. where do you want to get married? Outside?
06. how many buddies are online right now? I'm not on MSN.
07. what would you change about yourself? My body, my nose, my anxiety.


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: Green
02. food: Chicken
04. girls' names: Revinn, Ashton, Islay
05. subjects in school: English, Band, Comparative World Religions, Poli Sci
06. animals: Foxes and dogs
07. sports: Tennis and volleyball
08. perfume: Fantasy
09. cologne: Acqua de Gio

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? My parents when I was little, my brother and cousins when I was little..no sexy ones. I've showered with someone though.
02. smoked? Yes.
03. made yourself throw up? HAH. Too often.
04. skinny dipped? Nope.
05: been in love? F*ck yes, unfortunately.
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? Nope.
07. pictured a crush naked? Yeaaaah.
08. actually seen a crush naked? Yes.
09. cried when someone died? UM YES.
10. lied? I lie 24/7. I'll probably lie on here.
12. been rejected? Yes..
13. rejected someone? Heh.
14. used someone? Maybe?
15. done something you regret? I call it grade eleven.

c u r r e n t 
clothes: Fiddler on the Roof Shirt (haha, oh pit band..), ugly shorts.
make-up: Mood Ring and Cloudburst on the eyes, mascara, True Romantic BPB.
annoyance: Grade nine's, bitches, little stuck up twerps, knuckle cracking..shall I go on?
smell: Musk
favorite artist: Andy Warhol/Kandinsky
desktop: Griffin from Jumper, heeee

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: My dad
you imed: Jack

a r e | y o u
open minded: Quite.
arrogant: Nope.
interesting: Yes.
moody: Way too.
hardworking: Not really.
healthy: I'm not dying or anything..
attractive: No.
bored: No.
responsible: Kind of..
obsessed: Obsessive.
angry: Most of the time 
sad: Ibit.
disappointed: Ibit.
hyper: Rarely
trusting: Not anymore
talkative: Oui
legal: Only three months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: Half my school.
slap: See above.
look like: Hayden Panettiere, Kate Beckinsale..anyone but me
talk to online: No one.

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: Pepsi.
flowers or candy: Flowers, I hate candy
tall or short: Tall..I'm jealous
thick or thin: Well, what are we referring to?
Long or short: Once again, what are we referring to?

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: Half dead.
all i need is: I'm not sure..
what do you notice on a person first: Smile
last person you danced with: Matt
worst question to ask: Something about my body.
who makes you smile: Random people.
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: Grr.
who do you have a crush on: No one.

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: Maaaybe
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: Hahahaha
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: I wouldn't mind having equipment for a night.
Wish you were younger: No, I love my age.

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 1
of hearts i have broken: 2 or 3?
of guys i've kissed: More then 15, less then 30
of girls i've kissed: 3? Maybe 4..
of continents i have lived on: 1
of tight friends: 0
of cds i own: A ton
__________________________________________________ ___________


----------



## Divinity (Apr 3, 2008)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Lita
First car: 1990 Honda Accord
First kiss on the lips: Ick...Tom Merrill
First real kiss: Matt Bacon
First break-up: Tom Merrill just HAD to go back to his ex, who turned out     to be gay (HA!)
First screen name: Hallysam
First self purchased album: Ace of Base The Sign
First funeral: Keegan
First pets: Roxy - I was so mean to this hamster
First true love: Matt Bacon
First enemy: Kim Colaizzi
First big trip: Outdoor Lab 6th grade
First music you remember hearing in your house: The Police

l a s t s
Last car ride: Last month to be in my best friend's wedding in Rockford
Last kiss: 3 hours ago - LOVE my hubby!
Last good cry: The day I found out Ross died in 2003
Last movie seen: Atonement
Last beverage drank: Aveda Tea
Last food consumed: Steamed rice with garlic steak and steamed broccoli
Last crush: Casey Burke
Last phone call: Verizon Wireless - (shaking fist)
Last time showered: Yesterday
Last shoes worn: Uggs
Last item bought: Slip dress
Last time scolded: Last weekend in second worst fight with husband ever.

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? Lita, Matt, Matt, Jon-Michael, Mara
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? Nope

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? NORDSTROM!!
02. any tattoos or piercing? Naval, nose, and one tattoo

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? An occasional toke...
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Bumble & Bumble for true reds..I'm faking it..
03. what are you most scared of? Right now...negative energy
04. what are you listening to right now? The occasional car outside...
05. where do you want to get married? Done and done
06. how many buddies are online right now? Yeah...I don't have those kind of buddies
07. what would you change about yourself? It's taken me YEARS for me to accept me for me, therefore 'beautiful is all I see when I look at me.'


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: purple
02. food: mac and cheese with broccoli
04. girls' names: Being that I want to have kids soon, I'm keeping mine secret
05. subjects in school: Choir
06. animals: Cows, elephants, peacocks
07. sports: eh..
08. perfume: Too many...
09. cologne: eh...

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? Totally...who hasn't?
02. smoked? A few times
03. made yourself throw up? Ew no
04. skinny dipped? Ha! I don't remember...
05: been in love? Yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? Didn't work...
07. pictured a crush naked? Yes and yes!
08. actually seen a crush naked? Yes and yes!
09. cried when someone died? Seriously?  Who wouldn't?
10. lied? I was the best...
12. been rejected? Spent days preparing to ask Zach to homecoming...
13. rejected someone? Many, especially in Italy
14. used someone? No...
15. done something you regret? Hope not...

c u r r e n t 
clothes: jeans, dresses, hoodies
make-up: M.A.C.
annoyance: crumbs...I've become my mother!
smell: my husband's natural scent
favorite artist: The girl who 'throws herself at men' and snaps a photo
desktop: the engagement picture of my husband and I

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: hubby
you imed: Yeah...as before, I don't have those kind of friends...

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: no
interesting: yes
moody: sometimes
hardworking: yes
healthy: trying
attractive: yes
bored: no
responsible: yes
obsessed: no
angry: no
sad: no
disappointed: no
hyper: no
trusting: yes
talkative: wish I were more often, but need friends in the area...Georgia where are you!?
legal: yes


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: OMG nobody...I am hating on Cheny
slap: sometimes...my boss
look like: me
talk to online: friends!

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: neither, I'm a PEPPER
flowers or candy: flowers
tall or short: short
thick or thin: thin
Long or short: long

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: peaceful
all i need is: love
what do you notice on a person first: eyes
last person you danced with: hubby
worst question to ask: Can we talk?
who makes you smile: a lot of friends and family
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: hmmm...
who do you have a crush on: Paul Rudd...dreamy

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: mope
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: nope
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: NEVER
Wish you were younger: nope

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: a few
of hearts i have broken: That's the question.
of guys i've kissed: too many
of girls i've kissed: proudly, a few!
of continents i have lived on: 2!
of tight friends: 2!
of cds i own: two and a half books worth


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2008)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Verena Eder
First car: none yet!
First kiss on the lips: Douglas, my 1st real bf
First real kiss: Douglas
First break-up: Douglas
First screen name: GucciPig
First self purchased album: Moist
First funeral: my aunt when she died from cancer
First pets: Berlioz, our cat
First true love: Björn, my now bf
First enemy: Katrina
First big trip: Moving to Canada with my family
First music you remember hearing in your house: probably classical

l a s t s
Last car ride: yesterday
Last kiss: Björn
Last good cry: can't remember
Last movie seen: Into the Wild
Last beverage drank: Coca Cola Light
Last food consumed: my lunch, which was crepes with a veggie filling
Last crush: my bf
Last phone call: someone from work
Last time showered: last night
Last shoes worn: black ballerinas
Last item bought: table sets 
Last time scolded: lol

r e l a t i o n s h i p s
01. who are your very best friends? Stephan & Emeline
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? yes, since 9 years!

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? Don't really have one
02. any tattoos or piercing? 6 piercings, including 4 on ears

s p e c i f i c s
01. do you do drugs? Used to
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Wella System Professional
03. what are you most scared of? losing people I love
04. what are you listening to right now? youppala.com Internet radio
05. where do you want to get married? undecided
06. how many buddies are online right now? 23
07. what would you change about yourself? lose weight, better anger management


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: black, hot pink, teal
02. food: Asian, French, Moroccan
04. girls' names: Imogen, Carmen
05. subjects in school: English, political science
06. animals: Dogs, cats, tigers, cheetahs
07. sports: swimming, walking
08. perfume: Chanel Chance
09. cologne:

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? Sure
02. smoked? yes
03. made yourself throw up? yes when I was ill
04. skinny dipped? yup!! love it!!!!!
05: been in love? yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? no
07. pictured a crush naked? who hasn't
08. actually seen a crush naked? yes
09. cried when someone died? yes
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? hm, maybe without knowing?
13. rejected someone? yes
14. used someone? no
15. done something you regret? yes

c u r r e n t
clothes: grey-blue jeans, black turtleneck, gray sweater
make-up: foundation, concealer, BB Shimmerbrick in Peony
annoyance: being bored at work
smell: ???
favorite artist: Pauline Croze, a french singer-sonwriter
desktop: photograph of an Icelandic landscape

l a s t | p e r s o n
hugged: Björn
you imed: a co-worker

a r e | y o u
open minded: yes
arrogant: no
interesting: I hope so?
moody: sometimes
hardworking: depends if I am interested in the work
healthy: so-so
attractive: in some ways
bored: yes
responsible: very
obsessed: no
angry: no
sad: no
disappointed: no
hyper: no
trusting: no
talkative: sometimes
legal: lol what?


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a
kill: no one
slap: George Bush, Paris Hilton
look like: a better version of myself
talk to online: no one

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r
coke or Pepsi: coke
flowers or candy: flowers
tall or short: tall!!
thick or thin: thin
Long or short: long

r a n d o m
in the morning i am: grumpy
all i need is: a peaceful day with sunshine
what do you notice on a person first: their heigh, their hair
last person you danced with: myself
worst question to ask: "Do you play basketball?"
who makes you smile: my bj, the family dog
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: no one really gives me a _funny _feeling
who do you have a crush on: my bf

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: no
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: no
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: no
Wish you were younger: no

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: twice
of hearts i have broken: dont know, maybe 1 or 2
of guys i've kissed: unsure really, maybe 10?
of girls i've kissed: 2 - my sis & my mom
of continents i have lived on: 2
of tight friends: 3
of cds i own: loads!!!


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 3, 2008)

F i r s t s
First best friend: Kelsey.
First car: I've never had a car!
First kiss on the lips: Darren.
First real kiss: Darren.
First break-up: Darren.
First screen name: I'm always NatalieMT or a variation on that.
First self purchased album: I think it was Spice Girls.
First funeral: My friend Noirin.
First pets: I had 3 cats - Poppy, Cassie and Genghis.
First true love: I've never actually been in love I don't think.
First enemy: Not one for enemies.
First big trip: Paris probably.
First music you remember hearing in your house: My parents never tended to play music, I don't remember specifics but they like classical and symphonic goth mental stuff.

l a s t s
Last car ride: This morning with my dad, he put the roof on the car down and it was very cold.
Last kiss: Jake.
Last good cry: Probably the other night, my tooth was hurting a lot.
Last movie seen: Juno.
Last beverage drank: Summer fruit flavoured water.
Last food consumed: Soup.
Last crush: James.
Last phone call: My dad.
Last time showered: Last night.
Last shoes worn: Leopard print - they're cute.
Last item bought: MAC Tenderling and MAC 168 brush.
Last time scolded: Like years ago.

r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? Fay, Matt, Ana, Sam, Andrew.
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? No I split up with my boyfriend a couple of weeks back.

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? MAC!
02. any tattoos or piercing? I have 4 piercings, would like a tattoo.

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? I hate drugs really I do.
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? Origins Jump Start.
03. what are you most scared of? Not really scared of anything, being alone probably my biggest fear and I'm pretty terrified of needles!
04. what are you listening to right now? Delta Goodrem - Possessionless.
05. where do you want to get married? DisneyWorld ha ha.
06. how many buddies are online right now? No idea, not logged onto MSN.
07. what would you change about yourself? My weight, my bad skin.


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: Pink, blue, black, coral.
02. food: Cucumber.
04. girls' names: Cassia, Autumn, Summer, Madison, Azure, Skye.
05. subjects in school: Geography, Chesmistry.
06. animals: Cats and I do like dolphins.
07. sports: Hockey, I like the gym more though.
08. perfume: Jean Paul Gaultier - Classique.
09. cologne: There's a Diesel one that's nice, can't remember the name though think it's Fuel For Life.

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? No.
02. smoked? No.
03. made yourself throw up? Yes, I was/am eating disordered.
04. skinny dipped? Yes.
05: been in love? No.
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble? No.
07. pictured a crush naked? Yes.
08. actually seen a crush naked? Yes.
09. cried when someone died? Yes.
10. lied? Yes.
12. been rejected? Yes.
13. rejected someone? Yes.
14. used someone? No.
15. done something you regret? Yes.

c u r r e n t 
clothes: I have dark blue jeans on, black tank top and Wheels & Dollbaby pink cardigan. 
make-up:MAC Bare Canvas paint, MAC Provence pigment, MAC Melon pigment, MAC Revved Up pigment, MAC Woodwinked e/s, MAC Blanc Type e/s, Lancome Cils Design Pro mascara MAC Dollymix blush, MAC Little Tease lip pencil, MAC Her Fancy l/s, MAC White Maig l/g.
annoyance: Umm I'm annoyed for my mum because she's stuck in Cardiff.
smell: Jean Paul Gaultier - Classique, I can smell it on me!
favorite artist: I'm not really into art.
desktop: It's one I made on a black background it's the BLM logo in hot pink, the Barbie lettering in hot pink and lots of hot pink butterflies.

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: My sister.
you imed: Martyn I think.

a r e | y o u
open minded: Yes.
arrogant: No.
interesting: I like to think so.
moody: Sometimes.
hardworking: Yes.
healthy: No.
attractive: Hmm I'm not sure. 
bored: Sort of.
responsible: Yes.
obsessed: Yes.
angry: No.
sad: Not right now.
disappointed: Sort of.
hyper: Sometimes.
trusting: Yes.
talkative: Yes.
legal: Yes.


w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: No one.
slap: No one.
look like: Either of the Olsens.
talk to online: Anyone!

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: Coke.
flowers or candy: Flowers.
tall or short: Tall.
thick or thin: Thin.
Long or short: Long.

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: Always tired!
all i need is: Red Bull!
what do you notice on a person first: Their height.
last person you danced with: Steph, James, Alex.
worst question to ask: Errmm...
who makes you smile: Loads of people make me smile.
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: James.
who do you have a crush on: James.

d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: Nope.
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: No.
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: No.
Wish you were younger: No.

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: Never actually.
of hearts i have broken: Probably 1.
of guys i've kissed: 7 or 8.
of girls i've kissed: None.
of continents i have lived on: Two.
of tight friends: Under 10.
of cds i own: Hundreds and hundreds.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 3, 2008)

F i r s t s
First best friend: shauna, no longer best friends
First car: 19, honda accord
First kiss on the lips: 13
First real kiss: 13
First break-up: 14
First screen name: xxxmanbeaterxx
First self purchased album: no doubt
First funeral: 3, my grandpa
First pets: 2 gold fish
First true love: age 19
First enemy: hahaha... this one girl from highschool
First big trip: 9 to hawaii
First music you remember hearing in your house: probably something from the oldies channel

l a s t s
Last car ride: 10pm yesterday
Last kiss: 10pm yesterday
Last good cry: 6 months ago?
Last movie seen: 21
Last beverage drank: 7up
Last food consumed: egg sandwich
Last crush: its been a loong time
Last phone call: 1 month ago? xD lost my cell phone 1 month ago
Last time showered: few hours ago
Last shoes worn: ballet flats
Last item bought: 2 pigments, 1 brush, 1 blush from mac cosmetics
Last time scolded: by my big brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




r e l a t i o n s h i p s 
01. who are your very best friends? glen, michael.
02. do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend? yes

f a s h i o n | s t u f f
01. where is your favorite place to shop? mac cosmetics, bebe, armani exchange, guess, aldo.
02. any tattoos or piercing? uh about 9 or so

s p e c i f i c s 
01. do you do drugs? no
02. what kind of shampoo do you use? pantene
03. what are you most scared of? dying before my time
04. what are you listening to right now? nothing
05. where do you want to get married? elope in a small villa in france
06. how many buddies are online right now? about 19
07. what would you change about yourself? my ability to procrasinate


f a v o r i t e s
01. color: golds, white, yellow
02. food: CPK spinach avocado dip
04. girls' names:none yet
05. subjects in school: chemistry (my major)
06. animals: dogs
07. sports: tennis, football, swimming, i love to watch those, but i dont play it 
08. perfume: none
09. cologne: CK1, i love it on guys

h a v e | y o u | e v e r
01. taken a bath with someone? yes :X
02. smoked? yes
03. made yourself throw up? no
04. skinny dipped? yes
05: been in love? yes
06. made yourself cry to get out of trouble?no
07. pictured a crush naked? yes
08. actually seen a crush naked? yes
09. cried when someone died? yes...
10. lied? yes
12. been rejected? no, i havent asked anyone out before 
13. rejected someone? yes
14. used someone? no
15. done something you regret? yes yes and yes

c u r r e n t 
clothes: bebe top and bottom lol
make-up: just some EDM minerals, springsheen blush and vaseline.
annoyance: my period
smell: stuffy nose
favorite artist: too many to list
desktop: ?

l a s t | p e r s o n 
hugged: bf
you imed: bf

a r e | y o u
open minded: i try to be, but sometimes im one track minded
arrogant: i hope not
interesting: weird yes..
moody: only when i pms
hardworking: yes
healthy: semi
attractive: ehh if i had to rank my confience out of 10, i think im a 7
bored: no
responsible: yes
obsessed: with makeup and clothes yes
angry: no
sad: no
disappointed: no
hyper: no
trusting: yes
talkative: sometimes
legal: almost 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





w h o | d o | y o u | w a n n a 
kill: OMG???
slap: no one
look like: no idea, i like who i am
talk to online: no one

w h i c h | i s | b e t t e r 
coke or Pepsi: pepsii
flowers or candy: flowers
tall or short: tall
thick or thin: medium
Long or short: long

r a n d o m 
in the morning i am: a morning person
all i need is: love
what do you notice on a person first: their appearance
last person you danced with: bf
worst question to ask: Omg did you gain weight??
who makes you smile: bf
who gives you a funny feeling when you see them: bf
who do you have a crush on: its not a crush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d o | y o u | e v e r
sit on the internet all night waiting for that someone to IM you: no
wait to see if i don't IM someone first if they will IM me: no
wish you were a member of the opposite sex: no
Wish you were younger: hell no, im not eve legal yet

n u m b e r
of times i have had my heart broken: 1
of hearts i have broken: 1
of guys i've kissed: 12
of girls i've kissed: 0
of continents i have lived on: 2
of tight friends: 2
of cds i own: 25


----------

